#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-17
<michalski> i've applied for the ubuntu irc op team through launchpad, is there anything else I need to do? (eg: attend a meeting/hearing, get a recommendation, sing a song, ect...)
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<michalski> oh hehe sorry
<LjL> ;)
<jpatrick> all hail the self returning bot \o/
<jpatrick> @syn
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<botijo> ACK!
<no0tic> LjL, we need a floodbot on -es...
<no0tic> LjL, guys from mibbit flooding
<no0tic> ah, sorry we already have :)
<LjL> eh, indeed
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-18
<nalioth> RoAkSoAx: are you around?
<RoAkSoAx> nalioth, yep
<nalioth> do you have a minute?
<RoAkSoAx> nalioth, yep
<RoAkSoAx> what's up
<jpatrick> botijo_: %nick botijo
<jpatrick> botijo_: nick botijo
<jpatrick> there we go
<civija> hey people!
<civija> do you know who is behind this IRCSeekBot?
<civija> I'm not sure do I kick it from channel or leave it
<nalioth> civija: if you are the channel owner, it is your decision
<civija> sorry, it's IRSeekBot
<nalioth> civija: if you are not the channel owner, please bring it to the channel owners attention
<civija> nalioth: yes, i am
<civija> i'm op on that channel but i'm not sure is this bot somehow related to ubuntu or maybe some spammers
<LjL> civija, www.irseek.com
<LjL> civija: the bot has been allowed by the irc team in the channel it directly controls, but other ubuntu channels are absolutely free to opt in or out independently
<civija> LjL: ok, tnx
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-19
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<LjL> hi
<boredandblogging> locobot is missing from #ubuntu-us-ga
<boredandblogging> anyway we can get it back?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-20
 * P3L|C4N0 slds
<popey> what's the ubotu thing that tells you how to compile stuff from source?
<popey> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<popey> hmm
<popey> aha! !compile
<jussi01> popey: you can use !search <keyword> to assist with that :)
<popey> cool, ta
<jussi01> :)
<persia> Hi.  There's been a recent unbanning of a previously banned person on #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu.  My prior understanding was that a ban was retained until removed by either the banning operator or another operator, or an issue was raised as part of dispute resolution.
<persia> Could someone please confirm my understanding, or point me to documentation that might help better educate me?
<encryptz> so the ban has been released?
<persia> Apparently, but the operator removing the ban indicated they had done so under pressure, and I'm not sure if that is ideal.
<encryptz> generally, the one who does the ban releases the ban
<PriceChild> persia: could you tell me which ban so I can find logs on the bantracker?
<persia> Further, the ban was in support of a MOTU Council decision for somebody to not participate.  While it is properly up to the IRC Operators whether to ban or not, rather than MOTU Council, I have an interest in the ban.
<persia> PriceChild: unaffiliated/Kmox
<PriceChild> ahhh
<persia> Err.  unaffiliated/Kmos
<PriceChild> One moment.
<persia> (Actually, I don't understand IRC very well, it may have only been a removal of voice rather than a channel block)
<PriceChild> j #ubuntu-motu
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you need a pastebin?
<PriceChild> I hate typos.
<PriceChild> No I've found it all I think.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: http://pastebin.ca/950309
<PriceChild> persia: I'm not sure what you're asking for. An operator of #ubuntu-motu chose to remove the ban?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: because the MC did not deem that it should be banned, and various people complained.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: what the MC really needs to do is to issue a statement requesting a ban, in which channels, and what type of ban (ban or quiet), to the irc & motu ML's, imo
<persia> PriceChild: I'm mostly trying to understand the rules.  I thought any operator could institute or remove a ban, and was allowed to do so as long as it didn't get raised for dispute resolution.  That doesn't match what Hobbsee said, which confuses me.
<Hobbsee> persia: oh, they can.
<PriceChild> persia: people on the access list are free to ban/unban etc. etc. as they wish. It is up for the channel contact/owners to put their own policy and ask their ops to follow.
<persia> The official MC position is that MC doesn't have jurisdiction over IRC, but appreciates support for decisions (like Kmos not participating) from the IRC Operators.
<Hobbsee> persia: but, the MC, etc didn't agree with that, and i got mass emails telling me i was wrong.
<persia> PriceChild: Thanks for the confirmation.
<Hobbsee> persia: hence, i don't plan to act again until the MC actually gives a hard request on !irc requesting a ban, so then i can point anyone who decides to cause problems about it to the MC.
<persia> Hobbsee: Speaking for the MC, we agree.  I'll get another op to reinstate the ban if you don't want your name on the list.
<persia> Any volunteers?
<Hobbsee> persia: i want that written, publically, in !irc
 * Hobbsee is happy to reban, but...
<Hobbsee> i dont' want more mass emails about how it should'nt have been done
<Hobbsee> and if i get them, i'll forward them straight to you guys, and it won't be my problem, as i've followed the requests of the MC.
<persia> Right.  I'll have to get that reviewed, but this isn't the forum.
<persia> PriceChild: Thanks again for the confirmation.
<persia> Hobbsee: Thanks for the ban.  I'll let you kow.
<Hobbsee> cool
<Pip> How can I reach ubuntu channels as a tor user and without registered
<Hobbsee> you can't.
<Pip> :D
<Pip> I'm trying your advice
<jpatrick> !tor-gpg | this ought to do it
<ubotu> this ought to do it: You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<Pip> I see
<encryptz> tor is slick. i just wish it wasn't so laggy
<Pip> good
<encryptz> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<encryptz> i see tha factoid has been updated to something more accurate and less biased. ツ
<_r1_> hi
<TheDeadAngel666> _r1_: plop
<_r1_> oO
<erUSUL> !ar
<ubotu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<erUSUL> !jo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> jo?
<nalioth> jordan ?
<erUSUL> nalioth: yes; i was trying to figure out the jordan channel
<erUSUL> nalioth: it does not exist; isn't it?
<nalioth> erUSUL: it is registered
<erUSUL> nalioth: well nevermind it was just someone asking on #ubuntu
<emgent> hello
<emgent> It's possible to join ubot in #ubuntu-hardened ?
<Tm_T> emgent: hmm, try #ubuntu-bots and/or #ubuntu-ops ?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-21
<juliux> hi
<jpatrick> hey there juliux
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> juliux: hmmm, hi
<Tm_T> juliux: your nick reminds me something, like, finnish loco, shirts, etc ;)
<juliux> Tm_T, i am still waiting for an valid address
<juliux> Tm_T, the last package came back to me
<encryptz> erUSUL: connection issues?
<erUSUL> encryptz: yep; router reset O;)
<juliux> LjL, ping
<Tm_T> juliux: whattaa, ok, one moment
<juliux> Tm_T, so if you give me a valid address..
<Tm_T> juliux: working on it
<Tm_T> juliux: precise enough? http://www.tm-travolta.net/tekstit/juliux.txt
<juliux> Tm_T, looks good
<juliux> i will resend it tomorrow
<Tm_T> thanks and sorry for all trouble
<juliux> is it possible to get an ubuntu-de cloack for the german ubuntu community?
<LjL-Temp> no, cloaks are the same for everyone
<juliux> LjL-Temp, the idea was to have /ubuntu-de/user/<nick>
<juliux> or /ubuntu-de/supporter/<nick> for good supporters
<LjL-Temp> i don't think that would be possible
<juliux> why?
<juliux> ;)
<ompaul> juliux, it was decided that ubuntu cloaks would be "flat" that is /ubuntu/member/ or nothing
<juliux> ompaul, ok
<ompaul> membership is granted on the back of sustained effort
<LjL-Temp> and that is mostly to avoid fragmentations resulting in differentiations i believe
<ompaul> juliux, as you know ;-)
<juliux> i know;)
<juliux> and if we register ubuntu-de as a GFC?
<juliux> GCF
<encryptz> it would get declined. ubuntu is registered as an umbrella to all ubuntu-related projects
<LjL-Temp> err... aside from the fact that we have ubuntu* registered, isn't that a little... separatist? :P
<juliux> i am asking bevor i do something
<juliux> so don't worry
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-22
<emgent> hello people
<emgent> in #ubuntu-hardened we have two bot: ubot3 and ubutwo
<emgent> when we post bug, bots give bad output and redundant
<emgent> who is the correct bot ?
<emgent> anyway if someone read, please part the bot in #ubuntu-hardened, Thanks! :)
<boredandblogging> any chance of getting locobot back in #ubuntu-us-ga
<Darksiteevil> hola
<Darksiteevil> paso botijon
<Darksiteevil> oe loquillo
<Darksiteevil> mira tengo un problema con el bot que pusieron en #ubuntu-es
<Darksiteevil> me baneo
<Darksiteevil> decia que hacia flood
<Darksiteevil> solo por llamar a fmaq
<Darksiteevil> erusul
<Darksiteevil> erUSUL o botijo
<Darksiteevil> cualquiera de los dos
<nalioth> patience, Darksiteevil
<Darksiteevil> ok
<Darksiteevil> pense que no estaban
<Darksiteevil> :p
<Darksiteevil> sorry
<Darksiteevil> casi te llamo
<Darksiteevil> :p
<Darksiteevil> bueno chicos podrian revisar el archivo log (historial) de ese canal y veran que no hice flood ni nada parecido
<Darksiteevil> nalioth amigo se dice paciencia
<Darksiteevil> :)
<Darksiteevil> pero aun asi te entendi
<Darksiteevil> :p
<Darksiteevil> hello
<Darksiteevil> any body in her?
<Darksiteevil> 	
<Darksiteevil> Hello there is anyone here?
<Darksiteevil> una pregunta mas
<Darksiteevil> cuando carajos atienden las peticiones de los usuarios de ubuntu?
<Darksiteevil> con razon ya casi nadie entra a ese salon de ubuntu, por que son demaciados estrictos, deberian de aflojar un poco
<Darksiteevil> no sean tan estrictos que lo que consiguen es que se les vaya la gente de ese salon
<Darksiteevil> creo que por eso buscan por otro lado las ayudas los usuarios de ubuntu
<Darksiteevil> por que ustedes o los op de ubuntu-es se creen la mamasita de tarzan
<Darksiteevil> bueno me largo
<Darksiteevil> hay dejen esa mierda asi como esta
<Darksiteevil> ese salon morira pronto
<Darksiteevil> por ustedes
<nalioth> Darksiteevil: Todo el mundo está dormido o afk.  patience, por favor
<Mateman> Can someone help me set up vnc on my ubuntu laptop so I can access my xp desktop? I have been reading a lot of online help, but am more confused than when I started.
<nalioth> Mateman: this is not a support channel.   try #ubuntu
<Mateman> Thanks for the heads up. This is my first time ever to use IRC and I have been on the net since the 90's. I will try the other.
<dtRz> anyone from Bulgaria ?
<jpatrick> !bg | Maybe?
<ubotu> Maybe?: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<jpatrick> nalioth: it appears the bot kicked and banned Dark, due to bad language...
<jpatrick> @syn
<jpatrick> botijo: quit
<jpatrick> well, that kinda worked..
<RoAkSoAx> jpatrick??
<jpatrick> RoAkSoAx: ???
<RoAkSoAx> jpatrick: never mind, users where wondering why botijo wasnt in the channel, now it is there xD
<jpatrick> RoAkSoAx: hmm, I couldn't tell that from your pervious message
<RoAkSoAx> jpatrick: it was worthless to leave one because the bot entered seconds later
<jpatrick> :)
<RoAkSoAx> ;)
<OonSuomesta> hello
<OonSuomesta> Is here any server operators?
<OonSuomesta> We could need some help removing a nasty spammer on channel #ubuntu-fi
<jpatrick> OonSuomesta: I think Tm_T, or jussi01 are #ubuntu-fi ops
<OonSuomesta> oh great.. Tm_T is away and jussi01 isnt even there
<jpatrick> hm, he is
<Pici> the irc council members should have ops too
<jpatrick> they don't...
<OonSuomesta> jpatrick: He's name is Origins
<jpatrick> OonSuomesta: roger, spotted
<OonSuomesta> and now he said that he threatened to use proxies if someone would ban him
<LjL-Temp> had guessed
<ompaul> nalioth, fancy a game of whack a mole?
<jpatrick> OonSuomesta: I don't speak finnish..
<OonSuomesta> I told the other guys just to confirm that he's a spammer
<jpatrick> if only ubuntu/member/*'s were ops..
<LjL-Temp> err, that might be slightly too much in some cases
<OonSuomesta> please, just kick him. He's being a real pain in the *ss
<LjL-Temp> i would if i could
<jpatrick> OonSuomesta: none of us have access, staff do..
<OonSuomesta> oh gosh. There should be more operators.
<OonSuomesta> oh, now it looks like its gonna be ok
 * jpatrick would have never announced a kick in that way
<OonSuomesta> me neither
 * LjL-Temp rolls eyes
<OonSuomesta> I doubt that he will stay away
<LjL-Temp> i'd figure mjr knows.
<jpatrick>  /mode +b *!*@*.dhcp.inet.fi ?
<OonSuomesta> that would ban half of th users
<jpatrick> seems rather extreme..
<jpatrick> how about: +d Elect?The?Dead ?
<juliux> OonSuomesta, try with a realname ban
<juliux> OonSuomesta, and ban around is user
<OonSuomesta> I can't try with anything, I'm just a regular user
<jpatrick> (what I suggested but...)
<jpatrick> OonSuomesta: please tell mjr it's a realname ban
<juliux> OonSuomesta, with /msg chanser access #ubuntu-fi list you can see all ops for #ubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> OonSuomesta: yes?
<OonSuomesta> Tm_T, did you speak finnish?
<jpatrick> OonSuomesta: he is an op in -fi
<juliux> Tm_T, OonSuomesta needs some help in #ubuntu-fi ;)
<OonSuomesta> ya, I got that out of what you said earlier
<Tm_T> OonSuomesta: toisinaan ;)
<OonSuomesta> ok
<OonSuomesta> Thanks for the help :)
<juliux> Tm_T, in the german channels we have added *!*@/ubuntu/member to the access list
<jpatrick> juliux: awesome, thanks
<Tm_T> juliux: we might need that too, have to discuss about that for the folks :)
<juliux> we had some spammer problems in the paste so now every ubuntu member can help if no op is aroun
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-23
 * Qtpaxa is away: Entrad en ##ubuntu-party , donde se da soporte a ubuntu y hay offtopic. No tenemos ningun tipo de FloodBot.
<nalioth> Qtpaxa: please disable the public away messages.  Thanks
<Qtpaxa> ok sorry :S
<Qtpaxa> But now I'm banned :S
<nalioth> P3L|C4N0: Qtpaxa has disabled his /away message, can you unban him, please?
<Qtpaxa> Please, P3L|C4N0.
<nalioth> Qtpaxa: patience, por favor
<Qtpaxa> nalioth: He doesn't want to unban me. He is connected and speaking, but he just ignores me..
<nalioth> Qtpaxa: he's in this channel
<Myrtti> whassaa
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<user908> Hello
<LjL-Temp> hi
<theunixgeek_> Am I blocked from #ubuntu-fr?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-16
<jester-> hi
<[NikO]> hi
<coucoupatric> hi all
<Myrtti> hello
<jpds> Good morning.
<coucoupatric> I want the channels hacking
<Myrtti> excuse me?
<bazhang> coucoupatric, hacking credit cards is illegal
<bazhang> coucoupatric, this server/channel is not the one to ask for that, nor is anywhere
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-17
<ryanakca> Would somebody happen to have a (mu)bot / ubot configuration file laying around? All I can find under doc/ in lp:ubot is a pile of RFCs...
<LjL> not me
<nalioth> ryanakca: the config should be documented
<ryanakca> nalioth: Well, I could probably reconstruct it from looking at the source... which I guess could count as documentation... but I wouldn't call it ideal... Unless the lp:ubot branch is abandoned / outdated and the documentation would be in a new branch?
<nalioth> there is no example config file at all?
 * nalioth doesn't know nothing about branches
<ryanakca> nalioth: There's the dbus config file... but that's not the config file required by ubot.py from what I can deduce... the ubot.py config file should contain nicks, passwords, ident, realname, peers, servers, etc, from what I can deduce from ubot/conf.py
<nalioth> ryanakca: yes, i know.  i'm surprised there's not a config.sample somehwere
<ryanakca> nalioth: Since you run ubot3, would you be able to pastebin your .conf file (ommiting any details, of course), please?
<nalioth> ryanakca: mebbe
<nalioth> let me find it
<ryanakca> nalioth: Any luck?
<nalioth> ryanakca: patience is a virtue
<ryanakca> nalioth: *nod*, but it's also a PITA having to wait on someone else to be able to get my work done (port eeebotu (bug announcer in #ubuntu-bugs-announce) to an ubot helper), if you see what I mean ;)
<nalioth> ryanakca: most all of my support questions are unanswerable
<nalioth> and i end up having to wait for a person running at the same level as i to respond
<ryanakca> :)
<nhandler> I just ran the script on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks and got some output. I just thought I'd pass this information on
<jester-> hi
<nhandler> Any council members here?
<jussi01> nhandler: yes
<jussi01> nhandler: what can i do for you?
<jussi01> nhandler: assuming you mean the irc council of course...
<nhandler> jussi01: The script on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks produces output
<nhandler> jussi01: I am also interested in getting an Ubuntu cloak for my bot
<jussi01> nhandler: have you met the conditions listed there?
<jussi01> nhandler: which bot are you referring to?
<nhandler> jussi01: VoteBot
<nhandler> I believe I have met all of the conditions. The source code is available in bzr on LP
<jussi01> nhandler: where does it reside, what is its purpose?
<nhandler> jussi01: It is mainly in #ubuntuforums-beginners
<nhandler> We use it to log the channel, for factoids, to hold vote in meetings, and for whatever else the team needs it for
<nhandler> It has been around for over half a year
<jussi01> elky: you around?
<nhandler> jussi01: I actually have to run. I apologize. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VoteBot and http://launchpad.net/votebot. I'll be around later to answer any questions you (or anyone else) might have. As a side note, Pricey idles in the BT channel and has seen VoteBot
<jussi01> nhandler: ok, great. thank you.
<elky> uh, how is this different to mootbot?
<jussi01> elky: it seems to combine features of mootbot and ubottu
<LjL> erUSUL: check your invites
<nhandler> jussi01: Yeah, VoteBot is sort of a combination of MootBot and ubottu.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-18
<JulianSSS> hello, I want to make a window sticky on desktop and below (oppsite of allways on top) how can I do this. I use gnome, ubuntu, compiz.
<JulianSSS> am I right here?
<jester-> !support | JulianSSS
<ubottu> JulianSSS: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<JulianSSS> thanks jester-!
<jester-> :D
<LjL> i still can't understand how how people end here...
<LjL> just how
<jester-> LjL: :D
<JulianSSS> LjL: Search: ubuntu
<JulianSSS> Find: #ubuntu-irc --> fits
<LjL> i see...
<LjL> but then so do the other couple hundred channels starting with #ubuntu :P
<JulianSSS> #ubuntu-operator-irc would be more disabiguating
<JulianSSS> LjL: I think most people end up there but some little percentage (like me) end up here. and those are the ones you are recognising :)
<LjL> i suppose so
<JulianSSS> by the way - what's the topic here?
<JulianSSS> what are operators?
<LjL> JulianSSS: check the link in the /topic, that should make it clear i think
<JulianSSS> LjL: nice briefing in the first sentence. so, I don't wanna bother you any longer. thanks for showing me the way (apparently at this moment to the smalltalk-area). bye
<marcusdavidus> Hello
<marcusdavidus>  I have a question , i come ehre becosue on polish ubuntu irc are only trolls
<marcusdavidus>  i try to boot ubuntu 8.10 from hdd using unetbootin and is bootign nice gparded see disk etc but when i try install it this instalator dont see disk
<marcusdavidus>  i was look in google for solution and have no idea wtf is going on with that . never got such problems with debian  booted by unetbootin
<Myrtti> marcusdavidus: have you tried asking in #ubuntu yet?
<marcusdavidus> hmm this is not off ubuntu  irc?
<marcusdavidus>  oficjal *
<Myrtti> this is, but the support happens in #ubuntu
<marcusdavidus> oh oki thanx
<Myrtti> what kind of problems do you have with the polish channel though?
<Myrtti> *that* discussion is very ontopic for this channel
<marcusdavidus> im back
<marcusdavidus>  Myrtti one idiot juststart troll so i left that channel
<marcusdavidus> i ask same liek her ehe say that gparted is haxi0r program pff so i left
<marcusdavidus> 3Dhi
<marcusdavidus> hi*
<Myrtti> eh.
<marcusdavidus> :P
<nhandler> I'm back to try and get an Ubuntu irc cloak for VoteBot
<bazhang> Icebuntu, ??
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I am hynix I got my self new registed nick
<bazhang> Icebuntu, join #ubuntu-ops
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  why ?
<bazhang> discussion with you
<Icebuntu> I don't wish to
<elky> we can discuss here, and have all these loco team people see, or you can join #ubuntu-ops and not have them see
<elky> Icebuntu, you can have me repeat the things you've done from our PM discussion here, if you like.
<Icebuntu> elky:  I didn't get ya
<elky> Icebuntu, it seems to me like you're refusing to behave
<Icebuntu> elky:  I don't do any thing which was wrong
<elky> Icebuntu, the reason you're here, is because you've been redirected for trying to join #ubuntu-fi. myrtti put that redirect in place only for you
<Icebuntu> elky:  this is very bad why I am been talked like this all the time
<elky> all the time? you tried to claim before nobody ever spoke to you about your behaviour
<Icebuntu> elky:  okey that is really very bad why did she do that to me
<elky> because you keep following her, and she wants to stop you, and you refused even after she's told you
<Icebuntu> elky:  I don't understand why I can't be here ?
<elky> i told you not to go back into #ubuntu-fi, yet you did try
<elky> Icebuntu, you can be here, but you have to behave by our rules.
<Icebuntu> elky:  u never told me to go any where please check our logs
<Icebuntu> elky:  you had a talk with me I don't know why you talking like this to me again ( I will really take a very serious view of repeating the same thing to me say this is the 5 time )
<elky> i told you to leave myrtti alone. i told you that your being in #ubuntu-fi upset her because of your following her onto facebook and skype and reading her resume and trying to contact her all the time
<elky> Icebuntu, i am talking to you again, because you tried to go back into #ubuntu-fi, and myrtti and the other finnish ops do not want you there because you make them uncomfortable
<Icebuntu> elky:  I didtnt not try to contact her I did the same with all it she does not wish to socialize and she should have told me
<elky> you disobeyed what i said
<elky> she did tell you. i showed you the log she let me show you
<Icebuntu> elky:  I don't understand why its diffiuclt for you and some of the others to see me
<elky> you've been told lots of times. bazhang has told you, i've told you, myrtti has told you -- yet you continue
<Icebuntu> I ddint even spoke much with any person since new year
<bazhang> Icebuntu, that is not true.
<bazhang> Icebuntu, you were asked repeatedly not to change nicks, and to stop stalking people, just a few days ago.
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  yes I didn't do any thing with out the free will of others
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I got my self permanent nick
<bazhang> Icebuntu, and then you continue stalking, and changing nicks.
<elky> you said that about the last ones
<bazhang> Icebuntu, you are lying. just stop it.
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I won't be chaning my nicks I was on different system all the time
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  huh I won't stalk dear I won't do that I feel you all don't like even a bit of it I will change I will talk some time but yes I will do that
<elky> i dont believe you.
<bazhang> Icebuntu, for the last time. stop lying, and stop stalking.
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I dodnt spoke with any one since then
<Icebuntu> only elky I don't know she keep asking me questiong in pm
<bazhang> Icebuntu, you said that a couple of days ago. and you do it right away.
<elky> i was asking you because you upset people
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  huh ? what is worng with you I didn't even spoke with people
<Icebuntu> elky:  I know that I won't do that
<elky> Icebuntu, your nick is not hynix or asus-tek anymore. that is what bazhang is saying you did
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I didn't spoke with any one as such till from then till now
<bazhang> Icebuntu, you spoke to topyli and I both.
<Icebuntu> well elky asustek nick is still registed by me
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  yes I said I won't do that I
<bazhang> Icebuntu, we said dont change nicks to hide stalking behaviour, and stop stalking.
<bazhang> Icebuntu, so stop lying, and stop stalking.
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I told you I will talk some permant nick
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  please see what I told you I told you I will take some permant nick
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I don't know why you are so much angry I told you I won't do that
<bazhang> Icebuntu, just stop.
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  what ? you and elky asking me questions
<elky> i'm not asking questions anymore, because i know i'll only get lies.
<Icebuntu> elky:  I will improve I really wish to be with   you all I won't do that I didt wish to follow any one as specific
<Icebuntu> elky:  I  will only be with this nick unless I be at some very different place
<bazhang> Icebuntu, you are lying.
<bazhang> Icebuntu, you have said this before.
<bazhang> Icebuntu, and you always 'forget'
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  well I have some nicks configuerd on other computes
<elky> Icebuntu, we have given you dozens of chances. you keep insulting us by repeating your mistakes.
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I will take them out and only come with this one now
<Icebuntu> elky:  I won't do that now I won't insult you
<bazhang> Icebuntu, just stop with the lying and the stalking.
<bazhang> Icebuntu, you are not honest.
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I will don't get so much up set becaue of me I will be nice and don't trouble others
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I will try my best
<bazhang> Icebuntu, and you continue to stalk people.
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I won't
<Icebuntu> okey bazhang I won't make you feel bad even to you elky and even to Myrtti
<bazhang> Icebuntu, NO one trusts you any more. You have lied TOO many times.
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  what lied ?
<elky> if you ever do anything i've told you not to do again, i'll be locking you out of ubuntu channels. this means no going near myrtti, no asking people personal questions like where they live or their contact details.
<Icebuntu> I told you I was at different computers
<Icebuntu> bazhang:  I am sorry I will see I will improve and won't make you all feel bad I don't realy lie in really life I wonder why do you feel so
<elky> this is your absolute last chance. if you do ANYTHING else wrong, i dont care if you dont understand. i WILL lock you out.
<Icebuntu> elky:  :( :'(
<elky> Icebuntu, we cannot afford to babysit you. if you cannot learn after a hundred chances to behave, then we have to find a more effective way to stop your bad behaviour.
<Tm_T> guten morgen
<elky> Tm_T, not quite.
<ikonia> bis morgen
<Tm_T> what, you didn't miss me here? ):
<elky> Icebuntu, that is the final word in this discussion. you are now on your final warning ever. there is no other option for you but to do the right thing.
<Icebuntu> elky:  tc I am off to studying ( no need treating me I won't be at this place after few days woont even be at a single place for more amont of time I don't wish to hurt any one I won't stalk any one as I feel its bad you all don't really like it
<Icebuntu> elky:  okey hoping for the best sorry for all the trouble bazhang
<Icebuntu> elky:  I will be nice
<bazhang> mmkay
 * Tm_T drops her pants to the floor
<bazhang> her?
<elky> wtf?
<bazhang> uhh...
<Tm_T> means, I came from out to inside and I have to take winterclothes off
<bazhang> you are a she?
<jussi01> hrm... will the real Tm_T please stand up?
<elky> Tm_T, you really ought to think how that stuff looks to us, and how hard it makes it for us to stop the users being inappropriate
<Tm_T> elky: hmh, you're right, sorry
 * Tm_T doesn't think his brains are on today at all
<Tm_T> sorry again ):
<Tm_T> anyway, I think winter is officially over here, mud-season started
 * Tm_T wonders if that will show in irc behaviour in overall too
<nomade_marvel> How can I get a cloak?
<nalioth> nomade_marvel: what kind of cloak?
<nomade_marvel> nalioth: unaffiliated
<nalioth> nomade_marvel: well, #freenode is the place to ask
<nalioth> but i can save you the trip
<nomade_marvel> nalioth: thank you very much
<jester-> hi
<nhandler> Any IRC council members here
<nalioth> nhandler: what's up?
<nhandler> nalioth: 2 things. The first is about getting an Ubuntu IRC cloak for my bot
<nhandler> The second is that the script on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks produces some output
<nalioth> what's  the bot's nick and purpose?
<nhandler> nalioth: The bot's nick is VoteBot.
<nhandler> Its purpose is to meet the needs of the Ubuntu Forums Beginners Team
<nhandler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VoteBot
<nhandler> https://launchpad.net/votebot
<nalioth> we'll get back with you, nhandler
<nhandler> nalioth: Is there any other info you need? Or anything else I need to do?
<nalioth> if we do, we'll ask you  :)
<nhandler> Ok. Thanks for your time and help nalioth :)
<hypa7ia> can we get some op help in #ubuntu-women? 4chan is leaking :(
<jono> hey, can an op come and kick someone for us?
<hypa7ia> jono: already asked :)
<jono> Pedobearishere in #ubuntu-women
<jono> ahh
<jono> :)
<jono> thanks hypa7ia
<LjL> nalioth: it's pedobearshare whatever
<LjL> i think you k-lined him the other day
<LjL> or someone did
<hypa7ia> he's on a home connection
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-19
<o[d]pad> hi. I've host my pass to nickserv. How can I regain access?
<bazhang> lost?
<o[d]pad> yes
<bazhang> #freenode can send a reset email
<o[d]pad> I didn't saw this channel
<bazhang> then type: /join #freenode
<o[d]pad> it works. thx
<bazhang> no problem :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-20
<jester-> hi
<m4v> [NikO]: is the games plugin supposed to be loaded in uBOTu-fr?
<[NikO]> m4v: it was use on some channel
<[NikO]> m4v: but it s easy to disable channel by channel
<m4v> [NikO]: can you disable it for ubuntu-es? the users just discovered the roulette and I fear a kick flood will come ;)
<m4v> [NikO]: thanks
<[NikO]> you'r welcome
<LjL> yay, roulette
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, DanielRM said: ! reality is over-rated
<alefteris> LjL, remember that I had asked for some factoids for the greek loco channel, they are not working yet :(
<Zenitur> Ну превед. И чего это я нарушил, интересно? Короче
<Zenitur> One of operators of russian Ubuntu channel makes more that allowed in rules. He ban peoples that he doesn't like (for example me), they followed all of rules. He close his eyes on some rules, for example you can see not allowed bad words. Check the logs, please, and proove it. Thank you
<Zenitur> P.S. Type !A4Tech in #ubuntu-ru if you need more information.
<Zenitur> please, make he user and find other operator
<LjL> alefteris: uhm, then ubot4 or whatever it is that you have doesn't *really* sync with ubottu's database.
<LjL> alefteris: (people are writing in proper greek rather than greeklish in -gr?! what's happening, the sky is falling? :P)
<jpds> 2 and 4 sync hourly.
<LjL> jpds: they have 3
<jpds> LjL: Sucks to be them.
<LjL> i guess
<jpds> ;-)
<nalioth> ubot3 syncs hourly
<nalioth> does ubottu have the factoid is the question
<alefteris> LjL, ναι :)
<popey> er
<popey> suspect people alert
<popey> 21:39:33 -!- arcstech [n=arcstech@206.251.250.215] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> 21:39:46 -!- dlctelc [n=dlctelc@206.251.250.209] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> 21:39:56 -!- fwsmbukt [n=fwsmbukt@209.216.196.2] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> 21:40:29 -!- bbtspeks [n=bbtspeks@209.216.196.2] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<LjL> hummety hum
<LjL> weird, none of them joinde #ubuntu, even though they joined #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<Nafallo> -!- fwsmbukt [n=fwsmbukt@209.216.196.2] has joined #ubuntu-se
<popey> they seem to have joined a whole load of channels
<LjL> !staff | have a look at this please
<ubottu> have a look at this please: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> (thanks staff)
<nalioth> popey: thanks
<LjL> hmm there's still a lot random-looking ones connected from 206.251.250.*
 * nalioth knows those guys
<LjL> none of the 209.216.196.* are not connected anymore, on the other hand
<popey> klined
<LjL> yes, the 209 ones were
<LjL> the 206 - still weird
<LjL> still *none of them* connected to #ubuntu
<LjL> even though some of them are on +1
<LjL> one in on -es...
<LjL> one on -nl
<LjL> and they are all no more
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-21
<ubot2> einand called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<Technoviking> hi, does anyone know the irc for the canonical systems folks
<nalioth> Technoviking: /msg alis help
<A4Tech> bazhang: hello
<bazhang> A4Tech, PM?
<A4Tech> no problems)
<jester-> hi
<bazhang> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-22
<gorgut> hello, folks. I'm looking to get a cloak and read that I was supposed to ask in here?
<nalioth> gorgut: depends on the cloak
<Servarium> hello
<Servarium> i'd like to be unbanned from #ubuntu-nl and #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Servarium> ive been banned there for 4 months now
<LjL> i'm not sure how calling operators names in other channels might help your cause
<Servarium> because maybe dutch operators are in this channel?
<jester-> Servarium:   /cs access #ubuntu-nl list to see the ops list
<LjL> Servarium: no, i didn't mean *this* channel.
<LjL> Servarium: i meant another channels. and when i said "names", that was an euphemism
<gorgut> hello folks. I read in a FAQ that I should ask in here to get an ubuntu member cloak. I've followed the steps to set up my nick. what else do i need to do?
<stdin> are you an ubuntu member?
<gorgut> i am on the forums and on launchpad
<stdin> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<stdin> you need to apply for ubuntu membership
<gorgut> ok then. Thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-22
<vish> could some one get the factoid ready for the metacity buttons? in +1
 * vish doesnt really want to enter -ops to request this   :s
<persia> Could you maybe be a bit more specific?
<jussi01> vish: !factoid is <reply>factoid info here
<jussi01> then no need to enter -ops :D
<vish> jussi01: persia: i sent the request for a factoid  for the new buttons yesterday and no one has added it yet..
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> yeah, I noticed that.
<jussi01> there was a decision not to add anything until a decision has been made
<vish> hmm , ok..
<jussi01> we could add it to !currentissues I guess
<jussi01> !currentissues
<jussi01> !search current
<ubottu> Found: ff3*, nbs, karmic, edubuntuhandbook, movewidgets-#kubuntu-kde4, standards, binarydriver-#ubuntu+1, gtalk, slow, inappropriate and 18 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=current
<jussi01> !unforget currentissues
<ubottu> I suddenly remember currentissues again, jussi01
<jussi01> !currentissues
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ are experiencing issues, https://help.ubuntu.com/ should be functioning normally
<jussi01> so, suggestions on what to put there?
<jussi01> !no, currentissues is <reply> No current issues.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<vish> jussi01: so i just send the titlebuttons factoid to that?
<jussi01> vish: just give your suggestion here, Im looking anyway
<rww> "we screwed up and glued the buttons to the wrong side of the window. sorry about that."
<jussi01> lol
<vish> jussi01: !currentissues >  The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<vish> heh , or rww's suggestion ;p
<elky> rww, <3
<jussi01> !no, currentissues is <reply>The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<vish> jussi01: also a factoid for the new units policy.. any decision on that?
<jussi01> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<vish> jussi01: ok ;)
<jussi01> vish: remember these factoids need to be maintained also. ;)
<vish> jussi01: yup , i just noticed folks asking why the size was wrong.. hence :)
<VorTechS> hi jussi01
<jussi01> jpds: please drop a bot into #ubuntu-il
<ubot2> czajkowski called the ops in #ubuntu-il ()
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-23
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-us-nc, nameiner said: !me 's English is messed up today
<persia> That's /me :p
<BUGabundo_remote> good afternoon
<BUGabundo_remote> do you guys mind me idling around ?
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote:
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: feel free to idle here.
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> considering applying to irc team in the mid term
<Myrtti> erUSUL: he'd better get the clue soon, or I'll ban his booty to kingdom come
<erUSUL> Myrtti: lets see if a i se him; joining :P
<erUSUL> Myrtti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/guadalinex/+bug/513915
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513915 in guadalinexedu "IRC Clients join Ubuntu channels by default" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Myrtti> erUSUL: yeah...
<erUSUL> Myrtti: see message #15. cross fingers ;)
<Pici> yeah, I didn't read the recent stuff, I probably should though.
<Myrtti> what I told Losha is an explanation of the current situation
<Myrtti> brilliant
<m4v> I guess I'll lurk in #guadalinex just in case
<Tm_T> erUSUL: ooh great news
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-24
<elky> Hey all, pleia2 is running an op class in #ubuntu-classroom right now if you want to go listen in!
<erUSUL> elky: is centered araund the #ubuntu-women channel ...
<elky> it's still valid information on how to set bans, many new ops get stuck with that stuff
<elky> it's an Ubuntu Women lesson, but the technical information is valid everywhere on freenode
<erUSUL> its ok; just to complete the information
<erUSUL> nhandler: cheating you used autobleh ;P
<nhandler> :)
<erUSUL> i had to patch autobleh for irc-seven dunno if the patch has been aplied upstream
<erUSUL> nhandler: ^ ^
<nhandler> erUSUL: I don't even know where my autobleh is from anymore ;)
<erUSUL> nhandler: "/j #autobleh" ;P
<erUSUL> nhandler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400309/
<nhandler> erUSUL: Yeah, I know. I thought I made those changes a while ago (probably did as well). I've just changes my atuobleh so much that the changes probably got reverted at one point or another
<erUSUL> ok; just FYI
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> so, I did an op class for #ubuntu-women yesterday - it's much more popular than anticipated, people from other teams are reading and joining me in my test-doing-stuff channel
<pleia2> I'm thinking we should plan more of these for the wider community
 * pleia2 is unexpectedly overwhelmed :)
<Tm_T> pleia2: great news that
<jussi01> pleia2: ++
<IdleOne> topyli: ping
<IdleOne> or pleia2 ping :)
 * pleia2 waves to IdleOne 
<IdleOne> o/
<IdleOne> may I message you?
<IdleOne> funny I don't think I ever asked before
<IdleOne> lol
<pleia2> of course :)
 * IdleOne sends a long distance hug to pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-25
<pooki> how to run ubuntu with internet?
<jussi01> pooki: #ubuntu is for support :)
<pooki> ok, what is this for
<h00k> The friendly LoCo Council Meeting Minutes said that LoCo Channel Ops should idle, so here I am!
<andrew> ditto
<Tm_T> h00k: welcome (:
<Tm_T> welcome to all other new faces too
<h00k> Tm_T: thanks!
<juliux> hi
<andrew> hi
<juliux> if somebody of the council ot the mail from barristan regarding #ubuntu-de-offtopic i am here to talk about the situation, just give me a ping.
<juliux> s/ot/got
<guntbert> regarding the new ops application process - will it be possible (for "everyone") to see who has applied?
<tsimpson> guntbert: if you look on the members page(s) you should see the pending members
<tsimpson> *team members page(s)
<guntbert> tsimpson: thx
<m4v> Elie in #ubuntu is in a join/part cycle, for some days now
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-26
<jussi01> juliux: We have received the mail and are currently thinking about how to go ahead with it. What are the best times to contact you?
<juliux> jussi01: just ping me during working days
<showard> Hello, I'd like an IRC cloak. My lp account is showard314, my IRC nick is showard thank you
<rww> Pici, topyli, jussi01, tsimpson ^^^
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-27
<ubot4`> Azelphur called the ops in #ubuntu-uk (Paraselene_)
<Tm_T> it's saturday
<guntbert> Tm_T: everywhere aleready?
<guntbert> *already
<Tm_T> not everywhere, no, never is
<guntbert> Tm_T: well I'd say there is one hour when its saturday around the world - or am I completely mistaken
<jussi01> saturday rocks :)
<Tm_T> guntbert: hmm, no, there's the nice little border in the middle of pacific
<vish> hmm , a bit of an offtopic question , but i'm not sure where to ask.. mails to rt[at]ubuntu.com  are handled by whom , or rather which channel can i contact them?
<jussi01> vish: #canonical-sysadmin :)
<vish> jussi01: thanks :)
<IdleOne> rt?
<vish> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail#I%20still%20need%20help! thats the mail id listed there..
<vish> twice i sent a mail a different person replied , so guessed it might be a team handling the mails..
<IdleOne> it may very well be
 * vish has problems with the ubuntu mail id
<IdleOne> a team that is
<IdleOne> but like jussi01 said ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<vish> IdleOne: yup , i did join there :)
<vish> but maybe i'd get a response on a weekday
<jussi01> vish: yeah, canonical is a bit slow on weekends.
<jussi01> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<elky> that factoid'd been bugging me for ages and I think I just figured out that it's because it has half the world's comma population in it.
<jussi01> !weekend | elky, better now? :D
<ubottu> elky, better now? :D: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<elky> :D
<IdleOne> commas are in limited supply, please use, them with care. Thank you,
<Tm_T> why, they, are, limited?
 * Tm_T hides
<IdleOne> Tm_T: back order
<jussi01> !punctuation
<ubottu> Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<jussi01> :D
<IdleOne> the International comma supply company can't keep up with demand
 * IdleOne adds ,,, to above statement
<jussi01> elky: you can blame the other Aussie for that factoid ;)
<IdleOne> exclamations!!! on the other hand are abundant, please use generously!!!!
<jussi01> IdleOne: shhhh!
<IdleOne> jussi01: :-(
<jussi01> next youll be telling people to use enter more :P
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> me?
<IdleOne> never w
<IdleOne> ould I do that!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> ,,
<IdleOne> haha I think elky's head is about to explode
<elky> :P
<elky> Trolls, the lot of you.
<IdleOne> Well time to go get ready for ubuntu-qc Global Jam. see you all later.
<IdleOne> btw r2mxr is setting up HD video stream with sound so you will probably see me there. will make sure we get the link posted so you all can watch :)
<bazhang> guntbert, of course :)
<guntbert> bazhang: ah, thats as well :)
<guntbert> bazhang: just out of couriosity - your recent ban in #ubuntu was IP based - why did it remove linda but not laurita (they shae the same IP)
<bazhang> guntbert, what's up?
<guntbert> *share
<bazhang> ooh nice spot
<bazhang> well, when laurita quits she wont be able to join I guess
<guntbert> bazhang: ah - did you kick one?
<bazhang> guntbert, the one who was solicitiing
<bazhang> err soliciting
<guntbert> bazhang: ok - got it - thx
<bazhang> thanks for spot guntbert :)
<guntbert> bazhang: you're welcome :-) - I saw them as trolling pair and so wondered...
<bazhang> need more caffeine here :)
<bazhang> more guadalinex kids I am guessing
<guntbert> bazhang: :-)
<bazhang> wow that's an annoying nick ^^
<guntbert> bazhang: not only the nick :-(
<bazhang> guntbert, good time for a coffee break :)
<guntbert> bazhang: right you are :-)
<m4v> I'm starting to think that there's a troll mimicking guadalinex kids
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-28
<bazhang> <jorgiito> is version guadalinex
<guntbert> bazhang: sadly jorgiito will find that #guadalinex has only two users ...
<bazhang> guntbert, most are busy in #ubuntu I bet
<guntbert> bazhang: :) - wonder if it is sensible to create a factoid - but knowing that they don't read !es - guess not
<bazhang> guntbert, true :)
<bazhang> woanerges is being less than forthcoming btw
<bazhang> no one said they don't know what ati is, nor did anyone say #ubuntu is the support channel for lucid
<arand> He was pointed to #ubuntu after asking in #ubuntu-devel, maybe he misunderstood.
<arand> He did ask in #ubuntu+1 as well and did not get sent back there as claimed.
<bazhang> he seems not to understand that most folks are in multiple channels
<guntbert> about the guadalinex people: http://www.guadalinex.org/ayuda doesn't mention irc - so maybe it would be clever to have that weblink ready for those who seek help and don't want simple chatter
<m4v> and probably ask #guadalinex's founder to mention a "join #ubuntu-es for extra support" in the topic
<m4v> though I don't really know anymore which channel guadalinex will use as default from now on
<arand> ikonia: Any progress on !pae, you prefer to wait until wiki is complete?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-21
<NontonJe> i have p4 , 2 G ram. is it enough to install ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Tm_T> NontonJe: although this is not that kind of support channel, yes
<NontonJe> oh, sorry. any idea what channel is suitable ?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu
<NontonJe> thanks
<Tm_T> no problem (:
<lalitha> hai
<bazhang> hi
<lalitha> ya...
<lalitha> can u plz tell me how do we connect linux chat server using chat client on windows?
<bazhang> try ##windows perhaps
<lalitha> but i have to use chat server on linux...
<lalitha> can u tell me what are the settings we have to do in linux chat server ?
<bazhang> linux chat server?
<lalitha> yes..
<lalitha> I have installed ircd-irc2 on ubuntu and i change some settings in conf file but i dont know how to proceed with client
<lalitha> plz can anybody help me?
<Pici> lalitha: This channel is for coordiation of ubuntu channel operators on freenode.  Our support channel is #ubuntu
<tsimpson> we can't help you setting up your own chat server
<Pici> lalitha: Although finding specific support elsewhere for ircd-irc2 would probably be best.
<lalitha> ok thank you..
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-22
<amont> help me
<IdleOne> amont: with?
<amont> im new user ubuntu
<arand> amont: Support in #ubuntu
<amont> ok
<amont> thal
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-23
<kai> hi folks
<kai> I'm trying to teach the supybot in #gsoc to support sending factoids at specific people like ubottu can do. I don't see an extra module in the ubuntu-bots repo for that, though, any idea what I'm missing?
<Pici> kai: Its the encyclopedia plugin that does that.
<kai> ah
<kai> Pici: and in order to add factoids with the encyclopedia plugin, people need to be registered with the bot, I gather from the readme file?
<Pici> kai: Yes.
<kai> not much of an issue, but currently we allow anybody to add factoids. in reality of course it's only a handful of people doing so
<kai> thanks a lot :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-24
<m4v> there's a channel or something for handle shipit issues? I have a user in -es looking for help, can't ask for cds 'cause he gets a "you received too many cds"
<m4v> error
<popey> thats not really an "issue"
<popey> thats working as designed
<m4v> well, he claims he never got any cds
<popey> what, ever?
<m4v> something like that, he never requested a cd before.
<m4v> anyway, I'm just want to point him to the right place, -es isn't.
<jussi> m4v: I think theres a mailing address for shipit enquiries - pretty sure canonical doesnt deal with it on irc.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-26
<tsimpson> jpds: *poke* ubot2 died
 * pleia2 checks on the server
<DJones> lubotu3: Looks to have problems as well, doesn't seem to be responding to !factoids in -uk or by /msg
<pleia2> jpds: server is feeling better now, sorry about the ubot2 death
 * pleia2 had a user doing things he wasn't supposed to be doing :(
<pleia2> and oom-killer got ubot2
<pleia2> hmm, wait, maybe I am thinking of the wrong bot
<tsimpson> DJones: bots were running broken code, fixed now
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-27
<starmax> hello
<starmax> i request unban on #ubuntu-fr
<starmax> AlphaWaves
<erUSUL> starmax: you should contact the op(s) that put the ban
<starmax> it was several months ago i dont rememebr
<starmax> ok ill search my logs
<erUSUL> starmax: maybe the fr ops have a channel for this issues? #ubuntu-fr-ops ?
<IdleOne> starmax: /join #ubuntu-fr-ops
<starmax> im ban there also
<starmax> :/
<IdleOne> hold on a minute
<IdleOne> starmax: try to join #ubuntu-fr-ops now
<starmax> ok thx
<starmax> 16:57 [Freenode] -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-fr-ops (You are banned)
<IdleOne> ok try again please
<starmax> k
<guntbert> this day will be marked in my calendar: the first non italian caller of !list in a very long time :-)
<MichealH> guntbert, In #u? :P
<LjL> :O
<guntbert> MichealH: yes, but about half an hour ago
 * MichealH looks :P
<MichealH> Awhh
<MichealH> XChat Scrolls back to 0 mins ago :P
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-19
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I need someone from the council to give +O flag to JoseBot in #ubuntu-pe, please.
<lubotu2> namoamitabuddha called the ops in #ubuntu-cn ()
<Resistance> irc.ubuntu.com:+8001 redirects to freenode, right?
<Resistance> s/redirects to/is/
<k1l> yes
<Resistance> thought so.
<Fuchs> note that hyddd in #ubuntu-offtopic just got quieted in two freenode channels for exactly this stupid behaviour
<Fuchs> you might want to have a look at him
<bazhang> yeppers
<bazhang> wow. he quit after a simple "stop"
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-20
<elky> ubot* people, #ubuntu-translators needs an ubot* instance with the bugtracker plugin
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-21
<elky> jussi, tsimpson? either of you available to get a bot with bugtracker function into #ubuntu-translators?
<bodhi_zazen> can I get some assistance with #ubuntuforums
<bodhi_zazen> jdong is the "owner"" of the channel ( +F)
<bodhi_zazen> but jdong is MIA , we have not been able to contact him in months, had to replace him on the FC
<bodhi_zazen> I would like all active members of the FC - https://launchpad.net/~forum-council/+members
<bodhi_zazen> to be able to manage the channel -
<bodhi_zazen> manage who has ops (forms staff active on IRC)
<bodhi_zazen> set MOTD
<bodhi_zazen> etc
<bodhi_zazen> We have had times when people are trolling the channel, and we do not have sufficint ops
 * Myrtti pokes AlanBell, topyli, funkyHat, Pici 
<AlanBell> funkyHat was sorting that one out
<bodhi_zazen> Oh, my mistake
<bodhi_zazen> Looking at the access list it looks sorted
<AlanBell> I thought it was done :)
<bodhi_zazen> sorry, another FC member who shall remain nameless *cough s-fox *cough told me it had not been attended to, lol
<AlanBell> :)
<funkyHat> I emailed him about it as soon as I'd done it... actually I should have emailed the whole council
<funkyHat> Ooh... AlanBell are there more ops training sessions running soon?
<Myrtti> what, you want me to do mine again? or do you mean something else?
<Myrtti> :-P
<AlanBell> I think I would like one from LjL :)
<AlanBell> a grand tour of the unseen channels
<jo-erlend> hey. Is this the right place to get an Ubuntu cloak?
<k1l> yep. can you link your launchpad acc, pls?
<jo-erlend> https://launchpad.net/~joerlend.schinstad
<k1l> ok, then we need to wait for the IRCC to confirm :)  just wait until someone wakes up
<jo-erlend> great. Is there anything I have to do?
<AlanBell> hi jo-erlend
<AlanBell> all looks good to me :)
<k1l> nope. we just need someone from the ircc to confirm and some staff to set the cloak if confirmed :)
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/jo-erland cloak for jo-erlend please
<jo-erlend> no!
 * Myrtti has a look
<AlanBell> hmm?
<jo-erlend> hehe... please make that ubuntu/member/jo-erlend :)
<AlanBell> oh, silly me :)
<k1l> some typo :)
<jo-erlend> the whole world seems to be of the opinion that I should rather be named jo-erland, but I'm not giving in to pressure! :)
<Myrtti> congrats, jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> AlanBell, it's a global phenomenon. Whether I'm speaking to someone from Sweden, China or ... I keep getting called jo-erland, for some reason :>
<k1l> jo-erlend: dont tell us to not tell you how to spell your name ;p
<jo-erlend> Myrtti, thank you.
<AlanBell> thanks Myrtti and jo-erl?nd
<jo-erlend> k1l, like a friend of mine often say; "shut up when I'm interrupting".
<Myrtti> kekekekek
<jo-erlend> AlanBell :)
<k1l> hehe
<jo-erlend> oh, I assumed it would take effect the next time I logged on, but it happened immediately. That's cool. Ironically, I was very angry at those cloaks when I wrote my last IRC client. :)
<jo-erlend> thanks.
<Effenberg0x0> Hello all, I'm the founder of the U+1 Team (see https://launchpad.net/~U+1 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U+1). I'm looking for some support, as we need to have meetingology and Ubottu set in our channel here (#U+1). Can anyone give a hand with this?
<AlanBell> sure, so in #ubuntu+1, isn't that a bit busy?
<AlanBell> maybe you should create #ubuntu+1-meetings or something like that
<AlanBell> and there should already be a bug bot in +1 and it should have the !info factoids pointing at the precise repos
<Effenberg0x0> AlanBell, U+1 is a different team than Ubuntu+1
<Effenberg0x0> #U+1 was just registered, a bout 2 weeks ago, when we were approved by the CC and started working with A
<Effenberg0x0> oops, A = QA
<Effenberg0x0> #U+1 is very low traffic, won't be a support channel (initially), will only be used for meetings of U+1 Team Staff and meetings with Devs/Other Team Leaders/QA Staff.
<jussi> Effenberg0x0: you realise #u+1 is not in our namespace?
<AlanBell> it isn't in our group registration form
<Effenberg0x0> We've been very busy with everything that's going on and just trying to set up everything in time for the QQ cycle. No one is an IRC specialist. We just need to get it working.
<Effenberg0x0> How do I proceed? WHere do I fill the Group Registration Form?
<AlanBell> ok, basically the channel name should start with #ubuntu-
<jussi> Effenberg0x0: we can help you with that, but you need to use a channel beginning with #ubuntu-
<k1l> Effenberg0x0: the ircc only manages channels starting with #ubuntu
<AlanBell> you can have #ubuntu-u+1 if you like
<Effenberg0x0> Ah, I didn't know that.... Hmm, it's kind of weird as the team name is not Ubuntu-U+1 (sound a little redundant). This is absoutely mandatory, I guess?
<jussi> and what is wrong with #ubuntu-testing ?
<Effenberg0x0> Ubuntu-Testing is yet another group lol
<jussi> what is the difference between what you do and they do?
<Effenberg0x0> Simple: In the new QA Structure, many teams will join under different names. Some will be deprecated, some will be created.
<jussi> ie. their topic is: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Effenberg0x0> U+1 will be responsible not only for testing, but for managing testing-teams under QA
<AlanBell> Effenberg0x0: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#primarychannels we are the group contacts for #ubuntu* and #kubuntu* and a few other related namespaces, but lots of other projects use freenode
<jussi> Effenberg0x0: so why not use the #ubuntu-testing channel?
<AlanBell> Effenberg0x0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList some of our typical channel names
<Effenberg0x0> Ok, thanks guys, I appreciate you support. Time is very limited here,  I see I'll have to postpone this and delegate IRC management to someone else and add my request for infrastructure directly top-down. Thanks.
<jussi> I think this is a very useful link here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelNaming
<AlanBell> ok, I might have a chat with balloons about it
<Effenberg0x0> Yeah, please, he's the mastermind behind all of it (which is why he recommended talking to you about setting U+1 channel when we talked earlier today).
<Myrtti> I'm more than a little confused about this whole thing
<AlanBell> I have asked balloons to pop in and have a chat about it
<popey> +1
<Effenberg0x0> Thanks
<Effenberg0x0> He's away right now
<Effenberg0x0> :\
<pangolin> Effenberg0x0, may I ask why such a cryptic channel name?
<Effenberg0x0> Pangolin: Because that's the team name as you can see at launchpad.net/~U+1, wiki.ubuntu.com/U+1. It's established and already a working team. All we needed was to set up IRC for a meeting fast.
<pangolin> I see
<Effenberg0x0> I have registered the channel (#U+1) and our members already have been communicated about it, but in order to properly have the meeting, we needed those bots. I'm trying to get someone else from the team now to step in as the team IRC Manager
<Effenberg0x0> It's not my area of expertise, far from it :)
<Myrtti> I wouldn't exactly call something that has been around only a month established, but YMMV
<Myrtti> I honestly don't understand why you need bazillion small teams like this when you could do all the things it does within a bigger more experienced team
<Myrtti> but oh well
<popey> I don't understand why this isn't part of the QA team, but is a separate one.
<AlanBell> lets just get the naming sorted and get the bots in the channel, but I don't want to send the bots outside the namespace
<Effenberg0x0> Myrtti, Popey, I think it will all become clear soon. Things are changing in the way of becoming more concise and organized right now. Soon there will be a better structure under QA, it's what Nick and everyone else is working on daily.
<AlanBell> what the team does and it's relationship to QA etc isn't really an IRC problem
<Myrtti> AlanBell: it is in the sense that if it would all happen underneath QA, you wouldn't need to put bots into a new channel.
<Myrtti> but hey, I'm only me and all that
<popey> AlanBell: sure, but people swoop into irc having never been here before, telling us theres these new teams and then disappear, and we wonder what happened and how it works. Useful to ask people.
<popey> AIUI this is a forums thing? so technically no irc channels will be used in anger other than somewhere for the team to have meetings etc
<popey> which is what's being requested
<Effenberg0x0> @everyone, this is a very alpha and unfinished version. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ProposedTeamStructure This is a blueprint of what it will probably look like: http://i.imgur.com/e4KBu.png
<AlanBell> if it is just a meetings channel then it might be best to book time in #ubuntu-meeting then everyone can see what is going on
<popey> "All we needed was to set up IRC for a meeting fast"
<popey> so yeah, #ubuntu-meeting fits that requirement perfectly
<popey> and is already logged, known about etc
<pangolin> already has the infrastructure setup
<pangolin> yeah, what popey said
<Effenberg0x0> Popey, I agree, I'll let someone else handle the IRC part more properly. I'm absolutely ognorant of the IRC rules and procedures.
<Effenberg0x0> ognorant=ignorant
<AlanBell> Effenberg0x0: you can book meetings here http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/ in #ubuntu-meeting
<popey> Effenberg0x0: we're just trying to help ☺
<popey> Effenberg0x0: there are teams springing up all over the place, and often times it's hard to keep track of whats happening. having meetings in an already established meeting channel makes a lot of sense, and may even get your team more exposure
<Effenberg0x0> popey,  I understand :) And all the info hasn't yet been decided and made public, so of course it can be confusing.
<popey> which can only be a good thing
<AlanBell> lots of global teams use that meeting room so that others can see all the decisions that happen. A few channels that don't need a wider audience (like LoCo team channels) meet in their own channels
<Effenberg0x0> AlanBell, Ok, thank you for the link and info, I'm gonna check that
<AlanBell> if this is an effort towards the global ubuntu project then #ubuntu-meeting might well be the channel to use for meetings
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-22
<wildmanne39> Hi, I am an ubuntu member and I wanted to ask for a cloak for my nick on irc, here is my launchpad account.
<wildmanne39> https://launchpad.net/~wildmanne39
<wildmanne39> Thank you
<pangolin> Pici, topyli funkyHat and AlanBell (who is not here right now) New member cloak request ^
<pangolin> Congrats wildmanne39 :)
<wildmanne39> Thank you
<dax> none of them are here right now
<pangolin> just sit tight and someone will get to it soonish
<dax> needs more oceanic councilmembers
<pangolin> or less member requests
<pangolin> s/member/cloak/
<dax> or less Ubuntu cloaked IRC users group and a directive to staff to apply Ubuntu member cloaks to Ubuntu members without confirmation
<pangolin> That would be good but there is a 647 step process with launchpad I believe
<pangolin> DO MORE! PROCESS LESS!
<dax> actually, I don't even know if we'd go for that on our side. so the solution is obviously more eastern hemisphere
<pangolin> I would be willing to step up as a Semi GC for ACKing cloak requests only.
<dax> Canada isn't eastern hemisphere, pangolin. lrn2map :(
<pangolin> that would make 1 more east coaster
<pangolin> oh, you mean the other east
<pangolin> right
<dax> or Mars. Mars would work too.
<funkyHat> staff people, can we get an ubuntu member cloak for wildmanne39?
<niko> sure
<niko> done
<funkyHat> Great, thanks :)
<bkerensa> =o
<tony__> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-23
<Fuchs> erm
<Myrtti> urm?
<Fuchs> why did I get a <uBOTu-fr> Error:       (actually nothing behind it)  on my !es  in #ubuntu?
<Fuchs> also: hai Myrtti *yarn*
<Myrtti> because niko.
 * Myrtti prods
<niko> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<niko> i can't reproduce it :/
<Fuchs> niko: I tried  !es > user  in #ubuntu
<Fuchs> and I got a /msg form uBOTu-fr with above content  (nothing more than  Error:)
<niko> ah
<niko> fixed i guess
<Fuchs> I shall retry
<Sidewinder1> Well, it's gonna be a good day; Fuchs is Pming himself. :-)
<Fuchs> niko: looking good. Merci et bonne week-end :)
<Fuchs> Sidewinder1: I love to hear myself talking
<Sidewinder1> Know what you mean; we have a Siberian Husky that whines to hear himself whine.
<Fuchs> I sure hope he doesn't do that when you try to sleep, otherwise: cute :)
<niko> bon week-end aussi :)
<Sidewinder1> Fuchs, No, I swear he's got an alarm clock inside. He'll whine within 10 mins of when his mommy gets home, his dinner time, time to wake and go out, 05:50 this am. :-( So I walked him and his uncle, another, older Siberian.
<Fuchs> reminds me why I don't have pets anymore ;)
<Sidewinder1> Nah, in spite of the add'l maintenance we love them. They both have personality, like you wouldn't believe.
<quackers> Kind people at Ubuntu-irc can I have a magic cloak please? My launchpad page https://launchpad.net/~quackers
<k1l> looks good so far. so we need a ircc member to confirm and a staffer to set the cloak. just wait some time until somone wakes up :)
<quackers> ok thanks k1l
<quackers> will it help me play golf better?
<quackers> or is it not THAT magic?
<k1l> you dont need to play golf anymore with the magic cloak :)
<quackers> :-)
<nothingspecial> quackers,
<quackers> hello?
<Fuchs> quackers: friday, you might have to be patient a bit
<quackers> no problem. My hello? was to Nothinspecial
<quackers> no worries
<Fuchs> oh, okay, sorry :)    *hands a cookie*
<quackers> yum yum
<nothingspecial> hello quackers :)
<quackers> any tea to go with that cookie? :-)
<quackers> hello nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> :)
 * Fuchs fills tea into the open quackers
<quackers> nothingspecial, is this red now?
<nothingspecial> yep
<quackers> excellent!  Thanks Fuchs , it was yummy
<AlanBell> afternoon all
<Fuchs> AlanBell: hi
<Fuchs> AlanBell: ubuntu member cloak request
<AlanBell> so you want a magic cloak quackers
<quackers> hello, good evening and welcome :-)
 * AlanBell looks around the cupboard
<quackers> oh yes please
<quackers> I hope it's a big cupboard
<AlanBell> ah, yes, there is one at the back
 * AlanBell dusts it off
<quackers> and a very magic cloak
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/quackers cloak for quackers please
<quackers> coming right up boss
<quackers> :-)
<AlanBell> you should join #ubuntu-uk as well :)
<quackers> I will do that. I've joined ubuntu-uk but not on irc yet
<quackers> I'm still finding my feet here
<quackers> two big yellow ones
<AlanBell> so you are mostly a forums person?
<quackers> yes, up to now, at least
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> are you London based?
<quackers> NoSir! Bury, Manchester
<AlanBell> ok, oop north :)
<AlanBell> we need to do more events up there, the U^3 thing was in that area
<Fuchs> quackers: could you identify to services?
<quackers> I see
<quackers> how do I do that please?
<Fuchs> quackers: /msg nickserv identify  yourpassword
<AlanBell> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<quackers> oh, I thought I'd done that. I'll try again
<quackers> done
<Fuchs> quackers: and there you have your lovely cloak. Congratulations :)
<quackers> I'm cloaked! Just like a Clingon!  Oh happy day :-)  Thank you
<AlanBell> yay, thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<AlanBell> about time to organise a release party I think
<quackers> thanks AB and Fuchs!
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<Fuchs> you might want to configure your client to auto-identify,
<Fuchs> which one are you using?
<quackers> xchat  and can you tell me how?
<quackers> I'll have a mooch around in here
<Fuchs> sure, for XChat I either recommend using SASL (Link follows) or putting in your  accountname:password   in the server password field (link coming)
<Fuchs> http://freenode.net/sasl/README.txt  << SASL   or  http://fun07.online-net.org/bilder/x-chat/2.jpg  << password field
<Fuchs> using these methods are prefered to using the nickserv field, since the cloak will be applied before joining channels then  (might fail in very few cases on the latter method, but still better than nickserv)
<quackers> Thanks, am investigating now :-)
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<quackers> I only speak a little German Fuchs, but does that second link refer to the "Network setup" page where it says near the bottom Proxy Authentication nthen use Authentication (HTTP or Socks5 only)
<Fuchs> arg
<Fuchs> sorry, I'll look for an english one :)
<Fuchs> it was the first google hit and I didn't notice
<Fuchs> http://www.afternet.org/_media/help/connecting/edit-xchat-network.png  << this should be in the dialogue where you edit servers / network
<quackers> np, I have a window open as described above and in the left pane it says Nedtwork then Network Setup
<Fuchs> go to the freenode entry you usually use to connect here, and set   yourusername:yourpassword  (including the : ) as the server password there
<Fuchs> as I am not using Xchat myself, I unfortunately can't give you better directions, but I am quite sure that you'll find people who can :)
<quackers> I'm done..... I think
<quackers> auto-connect and auto-identify are complete
<quackers> I hope
<scott-work> here, AlanBell
<AlanBell> scott-work: hi
<AlanBell> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<AlanBell> !nickserv
<AlanBell> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<AlanBell> thats the one I was after
<scott-work> i do enter a password to authenticate for both accounts every time i log on
<k1l_> better use "username:password" as the server passwort.
<AlanBell> yeah, but you can put it in your IRC client
<k1l_> else you will get the changing host join/part because nickserv is too slow
<scott-work> i do for ScottL which is using xchat at my home laptop, but at work i am forced to use webchat and i type that manually each time
<AlanBell> anyhow, if you apply to join https://launchpad.net/~irc-ubuntustudio-ops/+members we will sort that out fairly soon
<k1l_> scott-work: if you use the webchat.freenode.net you can enter it ther by hitting the checkbox
<scott-work> doing it now AlanBell
<vorian> i'd like to get my ubuntu cloak please :) - launchpad.net/~vorian
<AlanBell> scott-work: in the queue is taowa who is just a badge seeker and wont get it, and holstein, do you know who holstein is?
<AlanBell> hi vorian
<vorian> hola
<scott-work> AlanBell: holstein is part of the ubuntustudio-dev team like astraljava is
<scott-work> i'm project lead for the team, btw ;)
<AlanBell> ok, great
<AlanBell> can astraljava apply for the team too
<holstein> \o/
<holstein> are we claiming our channels?
<AlanBell> scott-work: have a flick through this too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<AlanBell> hi holstein
<scott-work> AlanBell: i will ask astraljava
<holstein> AlanBell: hello!
<AlanBell> vorian: yup that all looks to be in order :)
<holstein> i joined here a long time ago to go through the steps to get ops in #ubuntustudio ...but i got busy
<AlanBell> staff can we get an ubuntu/member/vorian cloak for vorian please
<vorian> thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> vorian: did you have an ubuntu cloak before?
<vorian> yes, few years ago
<AlanBell> ah, right, I was about to add you to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks but you are already in it :)
<vorian> i kind of drifted away, but i'm coming back for the 12.10 cycle
<AlanBell> holstein: scott-work: so #ubuntustudio is one of the core channels so we have a slightly more formal ops process than things like e loco team channels, we do training for the new operators and you become part of the core ops team of about 40 people
<holstein> yeah, im into it... i was reading up on it, and i think i misseda training session
<AlanBell> vorian: great to hear it, 12.10 should be good, I am going to the UDS for 12.10
<holstein> AlanBell: anyways, thanks for taking the time to talk us through it :)
<AlanBell> we are going through the training with a current batch of people, I think we will start a new batch early in the 12.10 cycle
<vorian> i'll have a lot of catching up before/during uds
<scott-work> AlanBell: has the new training session been scheduled already, or just loosely in early 12.10?
<AlanBell> well the precise release is kind of the deadline for completing the training of the current intake
<AlanBell> I am trying to get it more regular and in line with the release cadence
<scott-work> AlanBell: just to be clear, i didn't really want to op for all channel, not into a power trip, i just wanted the latitude to be able to set the topic and such in #ubuntustudio (not sure that i was clear about that)
<AlanBell> thats fine, the core ops are not ops across all channels
<scott-work> okay :)  i don't mind being a little dangerous in my own backyard but don't want to be really dangerous in others ;)
<holstein> AlanBell: i'll kee an eye out for it, and try and make myself more available for the training
<holstein> keep*
<AlanBell> we can just coordinate stuff across channels and once you are an op in one channel you can add other channels easily
<AlanBell> anyhow, time for my dinner, chinese I think :)
<holstein> AlanBell: thanks again!
<astraljava> Hi, according to scott-work's recommendations, I applied for #ubuntustudio IRC ops on LP. What can I do next to get things going?
<holstein> astraljava: we come for training
<AlanBell> astraljava: now a bit of waiting I am afraid :)
<astraljava> AlanBell: Thanks! :)
<Myrtti> vorian: did you want to keep parts of your current cloak or just replace it?
<vorian> just replace it please :)
<astraljava> AlanBell: Will you inform us about the beginning of the training? Or do we need to hang out on this channel until that date?
<Myrtti> vorian: there you go
<AlanBell> astraljava: you will get a mail from launchpad at the very least
<vorian> thanks Myrtti
<AlanBell> you are welcome to hang out here too
<astraljava> AlanBell: Excellent, thanks! I tend to keep my open buffer list to a minimum when possible, so I'll join back again when the training starts. Thanks for your help so far! :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-24
<zorbama> Hello?
<Fuchs> hi
<zorbama> Hey
<zorbama> I have a problem
<Myrtti> alright?
<zorbama> I was hoping someone could help me out?
<Myrtti> depends on the problem really
<Fuchs> zorbama: depending on the problem, if it is a support issue, probably not here
<Fuchs> so: ask away and we'll see
<zorbama> Okay
<zorbama> It's about input method switching
<zorbama> It just doesn't work right at all
<Myrtti> well, have you tried #ubuntu?
<Fuchs> zorbama: in this case #ubuntu would be the place to ask
<zorbama> I see
<zorbama> Thanks
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<zorbama> I'll go there then
<zorbama> :)
<zorbama> Good bye
<bobweaver> hello there.
<popey> Hullo thar!
<bobweaver> this is just a random question wondering if there is a way to block links that are not from say paste.ubuntu.com or any other places
<bobweaver> that are tied into ubuntu
<Myrtti> say, what?
<bobweaver> like I see some times not the best links being tossed around sometimes
<Myrtti> could you explain?
<bobweaver> sure I will try
<Myrtti> no, not really
<bobweaver> cool
<Myrtti> if I undestood you correctly
<bobweaver> just wondering like on ustreams they use irc and you can post links in IRC but it does not show up in the chat
<bobweaver> so I was thinking of a intergration like that
<bobweaver> like a user interface
<bobweaver> then others that allready know about irc and what not could well do what they are doing
<k1l_> you cant block single messages here on freenode iirc
<bobweaver> cool I did not know that
<Myrtti> well, we all have different user interfaces as we all use different clients, so if you'd want something like that to happen, it would need to be applied to all clients
<k1l_> other networks do have some badword settings. but not freenode iirc
<Myrtti> and then we come to the dangerous zone of sensorship
<Myrtti> or censorship
<bobweaver> just thinking about new users that are click happy
<bobweaver> also would take away the bad trolls in a way
<Myrtti> we do have some helperbots that can help removing people who send bad links, but they also rely on seeing the links first
<bobweaver> cool is there any docs on them bots  ?
<Myrtti> no not really
<Myrtti> even I just stumbled on one just recently
<Myrtti> and it's not in use in every channel
<k1l_> the release party channel got some iirc
<bobweaver> cool guys/girls/whatever I really do thank you for hearing me out
<k1l_> but what about there is a better howto on a 3rd party site. i dont think a *ubuntu.com only rule would make things better
<bobweaver> it is that I am going from store to store and I give out live cds to theses store and try to train them about the 105 usd support package and did not know if there was a alternative
<bobweaver> for irc
<bobweaver> like to give out in the info that I gove to the stores and what not
<bobweaver> <-- ubuntustreetteam.tk/
<Myrtti> the 105 usd support package?
<bobweaver> just trying to put togeather a good pdf for that and also for stores and what not to go along with the canonical  ones
<Myrtti> what's that?
<bobweaver> so if a user buys support for 105 usd a year they get all sorts of perks
<bobweaver> 9 too 5 calling center ect
<bobweaver> also for servers and what not
<bobweaver> http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage
<bobweaver> but there is like 3 or 4 different plains
<bobweaver> that is just 1
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> I found only the 140 USD one
<bobweaver> but I am making community ones also to have with the cds
<bobweaver> hum I should talk to the guy that works for Canonical  again
<bobweaver> where are you finding that ?
<Myrtti> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=715 - but yeah, I see where the others are now
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> I'm not entirely sure that I understand how all this has to do with not allowing certain URL's on the IRC channel, but I think I get the general idea
<bobweaver> oh so when I give the store owners the pdf and othere things to print out I was thinking if there is anything that does not list people joining and what not
<bobweaver> and also about the links
<bobweaver> like bliacklisting
<bobweaver> blacklisting *
<bobweaver> the people that get the cds are just one end
<bobweaver> the other are the people that have ubuntu installed for them at the stores
<bobweaver> but I want to give out as much info as I can about support
 * bobweaver has to get back to work thanks again 
<cuddylier> Hi
<pangolin> hello
<cuddylier> How can I give full root access to a user account on ubuntu?
<cuddylier> Sorry about that, back
<cuddylier> The account is called "Ryan"
<cuddylier> And I can't access the "home" folder or install programs
<cuddylier> How do I fix this?
<k1l_> cuddylier: this is not a technical support channel. you want to try #ubuntu
<cuddylier> Ohhh
<cuddylier> How do I join it?
<k1l_> /join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-25
<niway> Ку
<niway> есть кто живой???
<bazhang> let me check
<bazhang> were you +b or +q there?
<niway> ???
<bazhang> niway, you are not in #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> niway, I saw you never said anything there
<niway> <niway> В
<niway> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<niway> what i don't send mess???
<k1l_> maybe they block not registered users?
<bazhang> nope
<niway> how the register??? (и вообще - есть кто говорит по русски???)
<bazhang> !register | niway
<ubottu> niway: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> niway, /join #freenode
<bazhang> his nick is not +q and he can join the channel, so no idea why
<niway> <niway> !register | niway
<niway> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<niway> <niway>  /msg ubuntuhelp niway
<niway> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel (i in shock :D)
<EvilResistance> i know why he cant
<EvilResistance> bazhang, * #ubuntu-ru q $~a skai-falkorr!~skai@unaffiliated/skai 1328592879
<EvilResistance> all unidentifieds/unregistereds are silenced
<EvilResistance> !register | niway
<ubottu> niway: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<EvilResistance> since niway isnt idientified to any registered accounts, he can't talk in #u-ru
<EvilResistance> (from /mode q)
<k1l_> yep, thats what i thought in first place
<bazhang> nice spot EvilResistance I forgot about that
<EvilResistance> when you do /mode #channel q, if you see any entry for $~a, its a quiet against unidentifieds :p
<EvilResistance> bazhang, i was an IRC operator on a charybdis net, i'm trained to spot random things like this :P
<niway> all thanks!!!!
<EvilResistance> even whilst drunk, high on caffeine, delirious, [put arbitrary altered mental state here]
<EvilResistance> (its 02:56 here, and i'm semi-delirious)
<EvilResistance> and no problem, it occasionally is missed in the long output of +q output (raw, nonetheless)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-19
<Unit193> Too soon to update !releases?
<IdleOne> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<IdleOne> has something changed?
<pleia2> tech board approved s/18/9 today
<pleia2> but it should be formally announced and stuff, I'd say "too soon"
<IdleOne> yeah, wait for official announcement
<IdleOne> has the 5 year LTS changed also?
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> just seeking to reduce the support burden on non-lts releases
<IdleOne> I'm sure the calls for firings will start soon
<IdleOne> hehe
<pleia2> it's pretty much the plan sabdfl proposed (although he said 7 months)
<IdleOne> every 3rd vUDS seems sane
<Unit193> :----D
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-20
<lubotu3> intuxicated called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-21
<IdleOne> IRCC AgMo was interested in bringing back to life a couple of #ubuntu* channels.
<IdleOne> AgMo: which channels?
<AgMo> IdleOne, #ubuntu-id and #ubuntu-jogja
<AgMo> anyone could help with?
<IdleOne> AgMo: You will need to be patient, as soon as a Group Contact is available to help they will.
<AgMo> IdleOne: ok
<AlanBell> hi, what are they for AgMo?
<AlanBell> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<AlanBell> that?
<AgMo> sorry?
<AgMo> Hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> is -id for the indonesia loco?
<AlanBell> or something else?
<AlanBell> and what is -jogja?
<AgMo> AlanBell: yes, it is
<AgMo> jogja is for subloco in Indonesia
<AgMo> we have plenty SubLoco in Indonesia
<AgMo> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.id/SubLoCo
<Myrtti> wouldn't it be more prudent to have -id-jogja then?
<k1l> isnt that the way the us loco is handling their sublocos?
<AgMo> Myrtti: i dont know about that
 * AgMo have no problem with that
<AgMo> but we simply known as ubuntu jogja in Indonesia
<AgMo> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.id/SubLoCoJogjakarta
<Myrtti> k1l: Finnish loco has subteams like that
<Tm_T> I prefer having subteams as "subchannels" of loco channel
<Myrtti> having it -id-jogja would perhaps make it a bit more searchable/findable in alis
<Tm_T> ^
<Myrtti> just my €.02
<Pici> Its how we typically deal with loco channels.
<Tm_T> also possible future collisions, have clear -id namespace so to speak etc
<AgMo> Myrtti, Tm_T, Pici: Okay, since the -id-jogja is still empty, i will register it then
<AgMo> but is it possible to gaining access to ubuntu-jogja?
<AlanBell> so both are registered at the moment, freenode staff have access to -id and somat is the founder of jogja
<AlanBell> I would be inclined to make jogja a redirect to -id-jogja
<AgMo> AlanBell: that would be fine
<AgMo> AlanBell: somat is no longer active in ubuntu jogja, that is why i request access to that channel
<hggdh> hey folks, how do I get ubot2 (or similar) in the #ubuntu-br channel?
<Unit193> Would it help if the bot isn't in English?
<Unit193> s/isn't/is/
<Unit193> Only non-English bot I know are the -fr and -es bots.
<hggdh> Unit193: of course, I would rather have it in -pt... but we could get to it and slowly translate the beast (which probably would require us to set it as -pt to begin with_
<hggdh> with a copy of the database, etc, I guess
<Unit193> 1. One of the bot masters should drop by at some point.  3. If not, IRC council member should.  6.  Raw databse dump is http://ubottu.com/ubuntu.db in case you didn't know.
<hggdh> I did not know, thank you
<hggdh> so... what do I need to do to register 'ubotu-br' as the nick for the soon-to-be ubotu on #ubuntu-br?
<hggdh> (which I will be running from home, together with eeebotu')
<Unit193> The nick isn't registered now, so you can just register it how you would normally.  It'd be nice if someone would permit you to just use their bot with a different db, but...  The bot generally is supybot with the ubuntu plugins.
<Unit193> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<hggdh> Unit193: I already cloned it, and set it up (but will only be able to test-load it this evening)
<Unit193> Great!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-22
<hggdh> OK. I am putting up a ubotu-like bot for #ubuntu-br (ubotu-br). Can I get a cloak for it?
<Unit193> AlanBell, Pici, funkyHat, rest of the IRCC --------^
<AlanBell> hi hggdh
<hggdh> hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> hggdh: bot sounds great, what does it do and where is the code?
<hggdh> AlanBell: it -- at least right now -- will only have bugtracker and encyclopedia
<AlanBell> ok, and it is an ubottu clone and you are translating to portugese?
<hggdh> AlanBell: it is a standard supybot, with the configurations from ubuntu-bots
<AlanBell> ok, cool
<AlanBell> can you get it to join here and we can sort out the cloak
<hggdh> the idea is to get the standard ubuntu.db, and (slowly) translate it
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> @admin.join #ubuntu-irc
<hggdh> AlanBell: heh. It will take a while, I will need to reconfigure it -- just found I am not recognised as an admin
<hggdh> (and the while is cuz I got to get ready to drive to work)
<AlanBell> heh, no problem
<hggdh> AlanBell: I am back; ubotu-br has joined here
<hggdh> had a bit of a problem getting supybot to recognise me as the owner...
<AlanBell> ubotu-br: hello
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'hello' not found
<ubotu-br> AlanBell: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<hggdh> ah, I have not yet synced the db
<hggdh> ubotu-br: hello
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'hello' not found
<AlanBell> ubotu-br: ping
<ubotu-br> pong
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'ping' not found
<hggdh> why that?
<hggdh> I mean, why it is treating it as both a command and searching the db?
<tsimpson> because that's the way supybot works, how else could you give it commands if it only ever searched the factoid datebase
<hggdh> tsimpson: heh, thank you. I am still learning about supybot
<tsimpson> set supybot.reply.whenNotCommand to False and it'll stop complaining
<tsimpson> you should also make sure supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars and supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar are different
<hggdh> ubotu-br: ping
<ubotu-br> pong
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'ping' not found
<hggdh> gah
<tsimpson> it's best to use the prefix character instead of addressing the bot directly
<tsimpson> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> pong!
<tsimpson> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubot2> pong
<lubotu1> pong
<lubotu3> pong
<ubot5> pong
<lubotu2> pong
<ubotu-br> pong
<tsimpson> botflood :)
<hggdh> ah
<k1l> hehe
<hggdh> and yes, the prefixes are different
 * hggdh keeps on learning about supybot
<hggdh> ubotu-br: !update
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'update' not found
<hggdh> bloody hell
<tsimpson> did you look at Encyclopedia/README.txt?
<hggdh> tsimpson: of course not... reading it now
<tsimpson> "of course not"? it's called README, I couldn't pick a more obvious name to show my intention that you read it
<hggdh> tsimpson: I expected supybot.wizard to do that
<hggdh> tsimpson: just read it, anyways
<tsimpson> it only does that if you have the plugins placed in the plugin directory when you run the wizard
<hggdh> yes, I had them there. And I did get asked questions about db name, etc
<hggdh> and my conf does have the entries for encyclopedia, and a sync succeeded
<tsimpson> so in supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.datadir you have a file with the name set in supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database with .db at the end?
<tsimpson> that is supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database does not include .db, but the file name does
<hggdh> tsimpson: correct. And if I /msg ubotu-br !someting, it answers in private
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'test' not found
<tsimpson> hmm
<hggdh> I can join #test, but the bot cannot
<LjL> pong
<LjL> sorry, lag
<tsimpson> I don't see why it'd work in private but not in the channel, try @reload Encyclopedia
<hggdh> ubotu-br: !update
<ubotu-br> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hggdh> yeah, that worked
<hggdh> brb, meeting
<hggdh> I am back
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/bot/ubotu-br cloak for ubotu-br please
<AlanBell> and can we also get ubuntuirccouncil added to #ubuntu-id and #ubuntu-jogja
<Fuchs> AlanBell: flags are done
<Fuchs> AlanBell: cloak has to wait a few seconds until I configured python
<Fuchs> AlanBell: all done
<AlanBell> yah, thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> You're welcome, have a lovely weekend
<Fuchs> I didn't remove previous flags, btw
<Fuchs> since you guys used to manage all that by yourself as soon as the council account was flagged up
<Fuchs> poke me if I need to do more
<AlanBell> yeah, that is fine, thanks
<hggdh> AlanBell, Fuchs: thank you
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<n3misis> hi !!!!!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-23
<Unit193> IdleOne: Hello.
<IdleOne> Unit193: hi
<Unit193> You think you're ready to correct a few more factoids?  :P
<IdleOne> provided you give me all the corrected factoids in proper syntax :)
<IdleOne> otherwise i will shun you and tell the world about it :P
<Unit193> Well, a couple I didn't fix as they need to be completely redone (well, one.)
<Unit193> !pdpc
<ubotu-br> The Peer-Directed Projects Center is the not-for-profit organization that runs !freenode (The IRC network that hosts this channel).  Please consider a donation to keep these IRC servers running, more info at http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml
<ubottu> The Peer-Directed Projects Center is the not-for-profit organization that runs !freenode (The IRC network that hosts this channel).  Please consider a donation to keep these IRC servers running, more info at http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml
<IdleOne> will leave that one for now
<IdleOne> we can come back to it.
<Unit193> Give me a couple to get it all right, then.
<IdleOne> sure thing :)
<JoseeAntonioR> if you guys need any help here I am!
<Unit193> IdleOne: Something like this http://pastebin.com/rU50wQEY
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: AFAIK, you don't have factoid editing rights, correct?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: nope, but I can 'suggest editing'
<IdleOne> Unit193: I hate to ask but these edits have been checked and rechecked by you?
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: developer, changethemes, pdpc, and versioning   I don't have filled out.
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<Unit193> IdleOne: I'll check again, see anything amiss?
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: Feel free to review!
<IdleOne> Unit193: no. I'm asking if I can blindly apply these :)
<Unit193> !np
<ubotu-br> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<ubottu> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<Unit193> That one is questionable.
<IdleOne> !no debdiff is <reply> A simple way to patch Debian/Ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report, or send it to the team which handles the package. Learn more about it from http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/traditional-packaging.html#creating-a-debdiff
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no patch is <reply> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/patches-to-packages.html may provide some useful guidelines.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !forget prevu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !forget metisse
<IdleOne> !metisse
<ubotu-br> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<IdleOne> !no richtlijnen is <reply> Richtlijnen voor het verblijf in #ubuntu-nl vind je op http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !forget guishell
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no songbird is <reply> Songbird is a media player based on Mozilla. Official Linux builds and support ended in April, 2010. Ubuntu installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !vhosts
<ubotu-br> Virtual Hosts allow Apache2 to be configured for multiple sites that have separate configurations. Configfiles can be found in /etc/apache2/sites-available. See https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<ubottu> Virtual Hosts allow Apache2 to be configured for multiple sites that have separate configurations. Configfiles can be found in /etc/apache2/sites-available. See https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<IdleOne> !no vhosts is <reply> Virtual Hosts allow Apache2 to be configured for multiple sites that have separate configurations. Configfiles can be found in /etc/apache2/sites-available. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Unit193> Don't like sed? :P
<IdleOne> I fail at sed :/
<IdleOne> !no moztest is <reply> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these  packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no repos is <reply> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubotu-br> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<IdleOne>  !developer is <reply>Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ubottu> But developer already means something else!
<IdleOne> !developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ubotu-br> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<IdleOne> !no developer is <reply>Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<Unit193> Wonderful!  I had a couple pedantic type problems, buuuut.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> hggdh: shouldn't ubotu-br sync with ubottu ?
<Unit193> I'd say to forget versioning for now?  changethemes I don't know what to do with really, the page is marked as outdated, but does technically still exist.  And of course the new thing with the deprecated pdpc.
<Unit193> IdleOne: The idea is that'd it be translated, and sync isn't realtime.
<IdleOne> Unit193: ah, because I keep getting PM'ed by ubotu-br that the edit request was sent to their op channel
<Unit193> Haha!  Fun!
<hggdh> IdleOne: I am not sure -- even more cuz we will end up translating the DB
<hggdh> IdleOne: or you mean some other type of sync?
<IdleOne> hggdh: I mean the factoid DB
<IdleOne> anyway you got the edit requests in the br op channel :)
<Unit193> ubotu-br: config channel plugins.Encyclopedia.enabled False
<ubotu-br> Unit193: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-irc,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubotu-br> Unit193: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> IdleOne: I did sync it this morning, will look at the -op-br now
<hggdh> IdleOne: which channel? br-ops has nothing
<IdleOne> <ubotu-br> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops-br
<hggdh> IdleOne: bah! wrong channel... it is br-ops
<IdleOne> hehe well your bot is wrong :P
<hggdh> indeed, I will correct it
<hggdh> by the way, should irc-council have admin access to it?
<IdleOne> so you manually sync the factoids db?
<IdleOne> to the bot?
<IdleOne> to the channel it is good to add the UbuntuIrcCouncil account. Just in case they ever need to intervene for some reason.
<Unit193> !uds | Supposed to be broken for now?
<hggdh> IdleOne: I did it manually this morning; I am not sure -- yet -- how to deal with the translations and sync
<ubotu-br> Supposed to be broken for now?: The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 29th October - 1st November 2012 in Copenhagen, Denmark - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ -  For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<ubottu> Supposed to be broken for now?: The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 29th October - 1st November 2012 in Copenhagen, Denmark - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ -  For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<IdleOne> but if they really need access to the channel freenode staff can help them get it.
<IdleOne> Unit193: that needs some editing too
<Unit193> Yeah, and maybe the other two as well. :/
<hggdh> IdleOne: the IRC council does have have access to the channel.
<hggdh> (but not admin access to the bot)
<hggdh> IdleOne, Unit193: if this factoid is wrong... I synced it from the main DB this morning. So the main DB is also wrong
<IdleOne> ah ok. as far as the bot goes I'm really not sure.
<IdleOne> hggdh: the main DB indeed has some out of date factoids. it is an ongoing process.
<IdleOne> hggdh: maybe talk to AlanBell about the bot access and if the IRCC needs it.
<hggdh> IdleOne: another Q: should ubotu-br be continuously present here? or just for tests?
<Unit193> Well, I've only been checking links with a script, not been going through reading them.  Heck, I can't read the one that was just changed!
<IdleOne> hggdh: Good Q. again not sure
<IdleOne> the other ubot* are here for the most part
<Unit193> But, that's partly because this is the ops channel for the channels they are in.
<hggdh> yeah. But, for example, the -fr is not in. I do not mind IRCC having admin access to it but, as time goes by, the factoids will be translated more and more (and, then, incompatible with the main db).
<IdleOne> it might be best not to auto sync
<Unit193> IdleOne: And for good measure, I backed up the db.
<IdleOne> Unit193: would be awesome if the factoid DB could be on launchpad so it can be translated by all the teams
<hggdh> I am not auto-syncing :)
<hggdh> IdleOne: I thought about that, but I feel i18n will be a major effort
<Unit193> Think translations was part of StormyFacts.
<IdleOne> I have no idea, there is a lot of stuff that needs to be done with the bots.
 * IdleOne prefers to leave it to the smart people to manage that
<Unit193> Yep, and I'll nag you or knome every time I need something. :D
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-24
<hggdh> AlanBell: should ubotu-br be present here continuously? Just so I get to Do The Right Thing
<AlanBell> doesn't have to be hggdh
<tsimpson> hggdh: the others are here so they have a place to report ops calls and factoid edit requests, but as you already have an ops channel and want to maintain the factoid database separately it really doesn't need to be here
<hggdh> ok, then I will take it out from here so that I will not contribute to a babel situation. Thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-17
<Unit193> miseria in #ubuntu-kernel
<teward> what's unopaste?  new anti-paste floodcontrol bot for #ubuntu ?
<k1l_> yep
<teward> i see
<emma> AlanBell: Yeah I think there was a mistake and I was banned from #ubuntu-ops. I think that should be lifted.
<jussi> emma: nope, no mistake, you didnt respond and had an autojoin script. the ban has been removed, so if youve some issue, feel free to join and tell us about it :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<MooDoo> just out of curiosity, how come meetings are done at 6pm UTC?  was that deemed the best time for all council members to be available? <nosey mode off>
<jussi> MooDoo: At least as far as I know that is the case - most(all iirc) are EU or US based
<MooDoo> ok thanks :) just curious :D  want to watch the one this wed :)
<jussi> MooDoo: its not exclusive, so if youve ideas and stuff, bring them with you
<MooDoo> jussi: yeah i'm going to be there as i've applied for ops in certain channels and want to bribe people with cookies ;)
<jussi> MooDoo: ahh, cookies... got any spare for me? :D
<MooDoo> lol
<Unit193> miseria in #ubuntu-kernel, nearly same time as last time.
<rww> should start highlighting all the -kernel ops :3
<Unit193> Highlighted one because I know he's active there, but nothing came of it.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-18
<MooDoo> hello all
<cprofitt> MooDoo: it is impossible to have a 'perfect' meeting time... too many time zones
<MooDoo> cprofitt: I was just curious :D
<Unit193> Also, to more properly put it, it is the IRC team meeting, not IRC council.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | This channel is logged http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MooDoo> Unit193: thanks for the clarification
<AlanBell> jose: can you change the fridge from "Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting" to "Ubuntu IRC Operator Team Meeting" please
<cprofitt> MooDoo: Curiosity is a good thing...
<DJones> cprofitt: Unless you're a cat
<cprofitt> true
<hggdh> OTOH, as a cat you would have more than one life
<cprofitt> also true
<MooDoo> lol some people call it being a nosey b**GGer ;)
<MooDoo>  Then again it's the only way I can learn for when I'm in charge ;) lol
<DJones> There's a philosophical question, has Shroedinger's cat used any of its 9 lives
<MooDoo> DJones: who knows, are you prepared to open the box and take a look in ;)
<Unit193> MooDoo: Also, you may want to set up SASL or CertFP. :P
<DJones> Box? What box, I don't see a box
<MooDoo> Unit193: I've not got round to secure irssi to freenode yet :)
<DJones> MooDoo: There's a reason nobody has opened the box yet, nothing to do with not wanting to know the answer or anything else philosophical, its just would you open a box containing a starving, probably very angry, possibly turned feral cat with sharp claws
<MooDoo> DJones: or it could be pandoras box cunningly disguised
<IdleOne> Why are you people even contemplating opening Schrodinger's, isn't it his box?
<IdleOne> box*
<IdleOne> Stay out of peoples private boxes!
<MooDoo> but but but I'm curious
<IdleOne> What did I say?
<cprofitt> the odd thing, is that even if I open the box and see a dead cat... Schrodinger would still not know the answer
<IdleOne> WHAT DID I SAY!
<cprofitt> so, in truth, it doesn't matter if we open it or not.
<IdleOne> So, if I read your diary and you never find out is that ok?
<cprofitt> IdleOne: no, that is not what I am saying...
<cprofitt> it is still wrong... Schrodinger would know that we opened his box... he just wouldn't know about the status of his cat
<IdleOne> So it does matter
<DJones> cprofitt: He could just ask the NSA/GCHQ/Google, surely know anyway
<cprofitt> no... he would only know what they told him... he would not actually know
<IdleOne> which is exactly why nobody else should know
<MooDoo> I've got to say this is the most surreal conversation I've seen in here lately....
<MooDoo> So just to get off the subject of cats...
<MooDoo> WHAT DID THE FOX SAY?
<IdleOne> ask Schrodinger :P
<MooDoo> LOL
<DJones> MooDoo: The fox said, yummy, that cat tasted great
<MooDoo> DJones: are you sure as we're not getting clarification the box was opened.
<DJones> Could have been a different cat
<MooDoo> DJones: see now your getting silly ;)
 * rww kicks you all over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MooDoo> rww: :p
<MooDoo> ;)
<jose> AlanBell: name changed on the fridge
<Unit193> Thanks, jose.
<jose> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-19
<PerfM> huehuehue
<jose> elky: if still arround, is there a way to banforward emma to ##fix_your_connection?
<elky> she's not flapping enough right now
<jose> oh, I have the privileges
<jose> yeah, I was thinking on waiting a bit more
<jose> most on my backlog are ping timeouts from
<PerfM> she's not flapping or fapping? Gotta make sure you didn't make a typo, jose.
<PerfM> If that's your real name.
<jose> mind your language, please :)
<jose> or slang, actually
<PerfM> jose, you almost said it, not me.
<PerfM> just watching out for you.
<PerfM> geez, no respect what so ever.
<rww> jose: yeah, the quiet channels she's in have been a bit emmaful today. it's over the course of hours though, so...
<jose> :P
<elky> PerfM: :(
<PerfM> elky, turn that frown up side down.
<PerfM> I was just making sure jose didn't make a typo, no harm done
<PerfM> all is fair in love and war
<elky> you promised me you weren't going to be disruptive
<PerfM> Disruptive? This is not disruptive.
<jose> I'd like to not be highlighted in vain when I'm working, also
<PerfM> jose, kk, np.
<PerfM> I'll just idle then.
<elky> nickspam :(
<S3th_2_Death> :(
<MooDoo> hello all
<saed> how to get cloak?
<bazhang> ask in #freenode
<saed> Not Ajoboa
<DJones> saed: There are multiple cloaks on the freenode network, the typical one is an "Unaffiliated cloak" which you need to join #freenode and ask there, there is an Ubuntu cloak for people who've demonstrated a sustained contribution to the Ubuntu project
<DJones> !membership | saed
<ubottu> saed: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<MooDoo> also this may help - http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<MooDoo> ah they left
<MooDoo> hello all
<Unit193> That thing I always say when it happens happened again. :P
<MooDoo> :)
<basketball> AlanBell,  are you on
<AlanBell> hi basketball
<basketball> hi
<basketball> what is the point of unopaste what does he do
<AlanBell> if someone accidentally or intentionally pastes a bunch of lines into the channel it mutes them for a bit
<basketball> so it it like floodbot
<AlanBell> current setting is 6 lines in 12 seconds gets you a 60 second mute
<AlanBell> yeah, but the floodbots did other stuff, they were huge icebergs and the paste prevention was the bit above the water line :)
<basketball> which supybot plugin does that
<AlanBell> AttackProtector
<AlanBell> https://github.com/AlanBell/Supybot-plugins
<AlanBell> I forked it slightly to allow mutes and auto-remove of mutes
<AlanBell> it can stop other things like join floods, nick changes, group attacks, but the only thing turned on is the messages threshold
<basketball> can you help me set up my supybot with the same settings
<basketball> AlanBell,  #suppybot
<AlanBell> not right now, you are probably best off asking in #supybot, or just giving it a go :)
<AlanBell> I am a long way from being an expert on this stuff
<basketball> i loaded the plugin what else
<basketball> do i do
<basketball> AlanBell,  can you just tell me what commands i need to tell supybot
<AlanBell> it is done with config things
<AlanBell> config list supybot.plugins.AttackProtector.message
<AlanBell> stuff like that
<AlanBell> config list supybot.plugins.AttackProtector
<AlanBell> if you start with that it gives you a list of things it can detect, you can then look into the config parameters for each one and set the detect threshold and punishment for it
<basketball> what are the paramameters for unopaste
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-20
<AlanBell> unopaste config list supybot.plugins.AttackProtector.message
<unopaste> AlanBell: #detection, #kickmessage, and #punishment
<AlanBell> unopaste config supybot.plugins.AttackProtector.message.detection
<unopaste> AlanBell: Global: 6p12; #ubuntu-irc: 6p12
<AlanBell> unopaste config supybot.plugins.AttackProtector.message.punishment
<unopaste> AlanBell: Global: umode+q; #ubuntu-irc: umode+q
<AlanBell> like that :)
<teward> AlanBell, where's the AttackProtector plugin from?
<teward> or is that proprietary to you guys (and maybe in the ubuntu-bots plugins repositories?)
<basketball> AlanBell,  what other cool plugins do you have
<AlanBell> https://github.com/AlanBell/Supybot-plugins
<AlanBell> that is forked from the main place
<basketball> what do they do though
<basketball> like the weblogs on
<AlanBell> that is the only plugin turned on
<AlanBell> I have no clue what the others do
<teward> [2014/03/19 20:02:45] <unopaste> Admin, AttackProtector, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User  <-- AttackProtector's the only non-default plugin
<teward> (the others are built-in)
<teward> (thank god it's supy, otherwise that info would be hard to get)
<AlanBell> it is a repository of lots of awesome stuff, I just forked it to patch the AttackProtector one
<basketball> when trying trivia and weblogs i get Error: No module named i18n
<teward> basketball, there's additional plugins you'll need to get working, but I think you need to take the discussion to a channel such as #botters for asking about supybot plugins, or maybe -offtopic ?
<teward> (i18n usually means you're missing certain python plugins, lemme seek the package names)
<rww> -offtopic would just abuse ubottu for a while or something
<teward> rww, so where should we help basketball with their (not Ubuntu IRC bot related) questions?
<basketball> not botters
<basketball> and supybot is dead rightr now
<rww> #botters or whatever support channel is appropriate for random supybot plugins, idk
<rww> 00:06:25 -!- Irssi: Ban against *!*@unaffiliated/harris matches basketball!~basketbal@unaffiliated/harris (Set by dwfreed!~dwfreed@encoded/developer/dwfreed)
<rww> heh.
<basketball> what is that
<teward> that's a ban on you apparently
<basketball> for what chan
<rww> the reason why you don't want to chat in #botters, I guess P
<teward> ^ that
<teward> ... grrr, ASA firewalls are evilll
<teward> (it's hating IRC)
<basketball> maybe i got banned idk i stoped because they were all smart asses
<teward> perhaps i should remind you this channel gets logged...
<teward> (best to not do namecalling... it ends up on the public record)
<teward> AlanBell, mind if I poke you directly RE: the AttackProtector plugin?  got a few questions, if you don't mind answering them
<AlanBell> yeah, but I might not answer them now, after midnight here and I have stuff to do still :)
<teward> heh
<rww> Sorry, put this in the wrong channel:
<rww> 00:40:06 < rww> So this is not a directly relevant question but I'm interested in the responses: do we need more ops in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<rww> As in, do we have good or bad coverage in them, are ops getting burned out due to overwork, are there holes in availability, etc., etc.
<elky> i think -offtopic is fine now
<rww> i haven't seen much in the way of trolling there recently, though if i saw it it'd end so yeah
<rww> #ubuntu has been getting a handful of ops calls a day, which is probably about normal for it. I think we could do with some more redundancy there though, and more trained catalyzers never hurts.
<rww> (yes, I know you don't need to be an op to catalyze)
<elky> i'd say it'd be worth coaching some non-ops to see who actually catalyses and who snaps
<elky> and then consider if they should be opped
<rww> I keep leaning in the direction of "let's help the #ubuntu helpers a bit", but then I remember #ubuntu-irc-helpers...
<IdleOne> I would like to volunteer for that coaching
<IdleOne> getting some, not giving.
<IdleOne> :)
<rww> hihi chu, we're discussing whether we need more ops in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> IdleOne: Yeah, I think there are a few of us on IRC Team who could do with catalyze training.
<rww> because we all have strengths, and for some of us that is not catalyzing
<rww> so if we do get something like that going for #ubuntu helpers, including IRC Team folks would be nice
<rww> though if we all sign up for it who's going to do the coaching :P
<elky> the ex freenode staff
<rww> good idea, let's get ldunn fired
<rww> he can work with Fuchs!
<rww> current staff would be interesting coaches though. Corey, ldunn, etc.
<AlanBell> right, call for operators done, I think that is me done for the day
<AlanBell> rww: there is a bit of conflict about the need for operators always
<AlanBell> there are always existing operators who say, we don't need anyone else, nobody else is qualified, we can handle it
<AlanBell> and then there are always people who say the existing operators are burned out and we never do any recruitment and the queues are full of people who applied years ago and the IRCC failed to do anything about it
<AlanBell> so, we decided that cadence was the word of the day
<elky> imho the main thing is making sure that the people who are opped have experience in the channels they're going to have ops in
<AlanBell> and that we would try and do a fairly regular call for ops, in line with the cadence of the development cycle, if that resulted in no suitable ops then *fine*
<AlanBell> but we do it anyway
<chu> rww: Personally, I don't know about more ops in #u-o, not really a high enough trafficed channel to worry.
<AlanBell> if there are people who are being overlooked, then there shouldn't be, now is the time to nudge them
<elky> i think u-o is fine too, and the regulars generally stop crap before it stinks up too much
<elky> #u could probably do with backup, but i'd prefer people opped there to have been active there
<AlanBell> got anyone in mind who needs nudging for it then?
<rww> AlanBell: Yep. I was interested in the question though, unrelated to whether or not we should be putting out a call for ops (I agree with the cadence idea).
<AlanBell> any of the folk who pop into -ops or call the !ops trigger who really should be empowered to sort it out themselves?
<AlanBell> rww: yeah, it is an interesting question :)
<IdleOne> ben64 seems to be a helpful and sane helper in #ubuntu. I have no idea if he is interested in being an op, but I would +1 him if he was
<AlanBell> that was one I had in mind too
<rww> i always get him mixed up with benonsoftware :c
<IdleOne> there are a couple of other good helpers but I don't think they are the op type
<rww> mainly because I only read the first three letters of nicks because well me
<IdleOne> !canibeanop | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements. You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<basketball> i did how to i get to accepted on the launchpad
<IdleOne> but I don't think you're a good candidate for ops at this time. You should probably try helping out on irc for 6-8 months before applying
<chu> 60-80 months*
 * IdleOne takes chu's cookie away
<IdleOne> be helpful!
<basketball> ok thank you for your opinion i will not apply for op
<jose> can we make !canihazop an alias for !canibeanop?
<IdleOne> we could, do we want to?
<jose> I don
<jose> 't know...
<rww> !icanhazop is <alias> canibeanop
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !icanhazop? is <alias> canibeanop
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !icanhazop?
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements. You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<rww> lolz it worked
<IdleOne> rww should wikify that siltala post
<rww> no i shouldn't
<IdleOne> you are the best wikier of them all
<jose> :P
<IdleOne> or maybe it should be reposted on the ircc blog
<rww> make a new announcement for this time around and link to that \o/
<jose> I can wikify it if you guys want, all up to you
<Unit193> "Updated" too.
<IdleOne> jose: anybody but me would be good :)
<jose> :P
<IdleOne> well, almost anybody
<jose> let me know if you want it wikified and it'll be on my to-do list
<IdleOne> no rush, but if you are up for it that would be cool
 * jose adds card to trello
<basketball> did AlanBell  add the factoids from todays meeting
<rww> the stuff that was emailed has already been actioned, yes
<IdleOne> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2014-March/001686.html
<basketball> rww,  or IdleOne  you should add a factiod about grammer and spelling
<basketball> and he didnt fix it because
<basketball> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<basketball> ! language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jose> IdleOne: how does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/LaunchpadOperatorApplication look?
<phunyguy> those factoids seem fixed to me, unless I am missing something
<IdleOne> they are fixed if you read the entire email
<IdleOne> otherwise confusion much make
<IdleOne> jose: looks great
<jose> cool
<IdleOne> !no canibeanop is <reply>If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/LaunchpadOperatorApplication and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements. You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> thank you jose :)
<jose> sure, np :)
<jose> if there's anything else I can help with just ping me
<IdleOne> yes, I haven't had good paella in 7 years
<IdleOne> hehe :)
<jose> :P
<jose> well, if physical udss are re-taken and there's one in Spain, I'll make sure you get some :P
<IdleOne> I'll make sure to be there
<MooDoo> hello all
<MooDoo> http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-21
<Unit193> Speaking of updates, #ubuntu-bots topic could take one.
<jose> Unit193: maybe elky may give a hand with that
<Unit193> Several different people could, yep.
<rww> I was going to check the topic but that channel is +s for some unfathomable reason
<jose> you're right, weird
<elky> so... "/topic #ubuntu-bots The Singularity has been canceled."?
<Unit193> Works for me.
<elky> i don't know what it is currently. i'm not there
<rww> .oO(How can #ubuntu-bots be real if our bots aren't real?)
<Unit193> "Welcome to #ubuntu-bots, home of Ubottu and the ubuntu bots. Please do not bring bots without permission. | To use BestBot, blebbleh"
<rww> "Welcome to #ubuntu-bots, another channel with ubottu in it because idk why. Please do not bring bots without permission, we like the silence."
<jose> :P
 * elky returns to 2048 while you lot confer
<Unit193> "Welcome to #ubuntu-botnets, err, #ubuntu-bots" :P
<rww> "Welcome to #ubuntu-bots, err, #ubuntu-bot"
<Unit193> Isn't that tsimp son thing a bot too?
<Unit193> Anyway, #ubuntu-bots exists now as a place to mess with ubottu if you don't want to do it in PM, or want to show someone, or something along those lines.
<rww> "want to show someone"
<rww> it's not that complicated :\
<Unit193> Never said it was.
<MooDoo> morning all
<Unit193> miseria
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-22
<ubot5> turgenevskaya called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<basketball> http://ww2.cox.com/myconnection/home.cox
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-17
<dobey> hi, any chanops around? studio_ is being a huge annoyance in #ubuntu-touch again, asking the same things repeatedly which have already been answered to him several times, and such. can someone send him to the time out corner?
<k1l> (x)done
<elky> ah i was just looking to see who was on there
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-18
<genii> Will there be a meeting today?
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> genii: very sorry -- had to be at the office today and, with all hell breaking loose around, forgot about the meeting
<genii> Ah, that explains it then :)
<hggdh> genii: I will check with the IRCCers, and perhaps try to schedule a meeting in about two weeks' time
 * genii keeps an eye on the mailing list for the next date
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-19
<Unit193> Oooh, was it at that meeting where rww proposes the namespace bans channel? :---D
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-20
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-21
<elfy> evening peeps - just thought I'd pop by and say I love the work you all do under considerable pressure
<elfy> luckily the troll presssure I get is ameliorated somewhat
<BlindStevie> Hello, all!
<k1l_> hi
<BlindStevie> What's the topic of conversation, k1l_?
<ninnnu_> Nothing
<k1l_> right now here is no conversation. but this channel is for all the irc operators in the ubuntu channels. if you want to chat you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic and if you want support you can ask in #ubuntu
<BlindStevie> Thanks for the information.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-22
<PerfM> hi babes
<MooDoo> babes?
<PerfM> MooDoo, hey sweetie
<MooDoo> good evening
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-22
<teward> anyone able to force-end a meeting in #ubuntu-meeting?  The chair of the meeting disappeared so we're having difficulties ending the meeting
<teward> (the bot won't let anyone close it)
<k1l_> i dont know if Pici is around
<Pici> Mikaela: around?
<Pici> I am, but I'm not very knowledgable about meetingology
<Mikaela> checking
<Pici> ty
<Mikaela> teward: possibly done, I am not sure on those commands, I fear it removed your current logs too
<Mikaela> https://zero.mikaela.info/?e72b10caf164a1c7#K4FV0mjY5Ji1yYB7RWpfeiQcdb5DEOBlp9+hiWs8JK0=
<teward> it might've, i'll pull IRC logs then
<Mikaela> afterwards thinking I should possibly have done "savemeetings" before attempting to "deletemeeting" even if "if save is given, safe the meeting first, defaults to saving", what is that even supposed to mean?
<teward> heh
 * Mikaela will be wiser next time then.
<k1l_> or adding another chair. that can close it?
<teward> Mikaela: thanks for poking it though :)
<Mikaela> you're welcome
<Mikaela> correction: meetingology is wiser than me and wrote the logs to http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2016/ even if it forgot to mention it
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-23
<teward> Pici: Mikaela: after the current meeting in #ubuntu-meeting is done, it looks like meetingology has failed with topic resetting after the hard-kill of the server team meeting
<teward> it may need fixed later
<N3X15> Anyone happen to have a backup or archive of the Encyclopedia development wiki for supybot/ubottu?  It's throwing 404s.
<k1l> you mean this?
<k1l> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Fuchs> also the new freenode website is up since today, if there are any links to it in ubottu, they probably need updating.
<dax> Fuchs: oh boy. i'll handle that tonight i guess
<dax> shouldn't be too hard to find them all
<Fuchs> not all content is up yet
<Fuchs> but some is
<dax> N3X15: https://web.archive.org/web/20150331065404/http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Main_Page seems to have everything. nobody was editing much, so it shouldn't be too out of date
<dax> N3X15: i'd hazard a guess that the wiki went AWOL last time ubottu.com changed hosts, but not 100% sure
<N3X15> Thanks, dax
<Unit193> Yeah, that's when it disappeared.
<dax> wow, you're not joking about "not all content". i searched the repo for "cloak"
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-27
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-fi, Mikaela said: !mint is <reply> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<Mikaela> difference to the current one: the current uses älphäbets that aren't in UTF-8
#ubuntu-irc 2017-03-21
<jamespage> hello - I probably should have asked for this many years ago but could I request an Ubuntu cloak for my irc nick please!
<k1l_> jamespage: can you link your launchpad page?
<jamespage> k1l_: yep - https://launchpad.net/~james-page
<k1l_> jamespage: ok. we now need someone from the IRCC to confirm and someone from the staff to set the cloak.
<jamespage> awesome
<Unit193> You'll also have to login to your IRC account to use it.
<Unit193> (Preferrably using something like SASL too)
<Unit193> Last addr  : ~jamespage@ubuntu/member/jamespage  Oh heh, you do have a cloak. :P
<jamespage> or so this is me missing something - I've moved IRC client so that might explain it
<Unit193> Indeedy. :)
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> maybe if someone of the council would have a look at #ubuntu-mate, they complained about not having enough ops, and when I look at the access list it looks a bit meh
<Unit193> Not FN staff nor council is on it...
<Fuchs> exactly, thus me poking
<Fuchs> I took the freedom to override to remove the obvious spammy group
<Fuchs> now of course the silly bot wants me to comment
<Unit193> Thanks.
<Fuchs> I wonder if it lets me
<Fuchs> Unit193: but you should probably have us fix that ACL at one point
<Unit193> Yep, will look into that tomorrow.
<Fuchs> let's hope that the stupid stays out of it until then :)
<Unit193> (Unless you want to forceflags on the council account now, but eh.)
<Fuchs> I could
<Fuchs> which one is that again?
<Unit193> UbuntuIRCCuncil.
<Fuchs> I'll do that if that's fine for you, then people can act and we (staff) don't have to
<Fuchs> I'm rather sure we are allowed in case of #ubuntu-*, but still I prefer the team handling it :)
<Fuchs> I can grant it +Ffo  or the full set, whatever you prefer
<Fuchs> (yes, technically +F is sufficient, but +Ffo is more practical)
<Fuchs> Unit193: ^
<Fuchs> I don't think the bot lets me comment my kicks
<Fuchs> at least he ignores me
<Fuchs> *shrug* if someone can / has to fix that: please. Numbers are 75847, 48, 49, 50
<dax> @btlogin
<dax> Fuchs: Indeed it won't. I wouldn't bother for kicks though, just bans.
<Fuchs> wfm
#ubuntu-irc 2017-03-23
<tsimonq2> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<tsimonq2> We might want to update this with EOL and add ESM details ^^^
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
#ubuntu-irc 2017-03-25
<ubot93> TheWitherDragon called the ops in #ubuntu-unregged (i am evading multiple bans on this channel and network wide k-lines too!)
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-20
<Odd_Bloke> o/ Could I get an Ubuntu member cloak, please?  https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins is my LP profile.
<hggdh> Odd_Bloke: looks good
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a ubuntu/member/odd_bloke for Odd_Bloke?
<hggdh> <sigh> s/have a/& cloak/
 * hggdh goes back to swearing at XML files
<Unit193> hggdh: We don't do underscores, would you care for a dash or as he has it now, just drop underscore?
<hggdh> Odd_Bloke: ^
<hggdh> Unit193: forgot the underscore thingy, sorry
<Odd_Bloke> hggdh: Unit193: oddbloke would be good. :)
<hggdh> (been dealing with a complex XML file since yesterday, sort of distracted... as soon as I sent the request it occurred to I might have messed up, but the XML was like a loud siren yelling at my left ear)
<Unit193> Odd_Bloke, hggdh: Done.
<Unit193> Odd_Bloke: You may want to set an email, in case you ever forget your password and need a reset key.
<hggdh> Unit193: I will add him to the cloaked people
<Unit193> Sounds good.
<hggdh> Unit193: of course: thank you
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks!
<hggdh> Odd_Bloke: you are welcome, and welcome to the, ah, tribe.
<Odd_Bloke> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-24
<fossfreedom> Hi - Ubuntu Budgie project lead here - please can our #ubuntu-budgie topic be changed to the following?
<fossfreedom> Welcome to the Ubuntu Budgie irc channel.  There are other people on discourse if it's quiet here.  Check it out at https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org
<fossfreedom> The reason for the request - the current topic mentions gitter which we are deprecating now.
<krytarik> fossfreedom: You can actually do that yourself, see "/msg ChanServ help topic" for one way.
<Jerman> exit
#ubuntu-irc 2019-03-22
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !antivirus is <reply> An "antivirus" is primarily a concept from the Windows ecosystem and usually a program like that is not needed on Linux because the treat model is different. There exists Linux malware, however. Google up "rkhunter" and "linux intrusion detection systems".
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !clamav is <reply> The ClamAV is linux and open source equivalent of a program like "antivirus" on windows. It is able to scan files for known malware looking up a community maintained database of signatures, primarily useful to scan mail and protect windows systems from Linux.
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !antivirus is <reply> An "antivirus" is primarily a concept from the Windows ecosystem and usually a program like that is not needed on Linux because the treat model is different. There exists Linux malware, however. Google up "rkhunter" and "linux intrusion detection systems". Also look up !clamav.
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !antivirus is <reply> An "antivirus" is primarily a concept from the Windows ecosystem and usually a program like that is not needed on Linux because the threat model is different. Malware on Linux does exist, however. Google up "rkhunter" and "linux intrusion detection systems". Also look up !clamav.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-03-23
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !next is <reply> Another satisfied customer leaves the building! Please come again!
#ubuntu-irc 2020-03-21
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !snap is <reply> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io and #snapcraft
<Unit193> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<jphilips> hi all. can you let me know who is the ops for the ubuntu-quality channel
<Pricey> jphilips: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-quality list
<jphilips> Pricey: okay i ran it in the channel
<jphilips> it mentions Pici, UbuntuIrcCouncil, and balloons
<Pricey> Yup
<jphilips> pinged balloons
<jphilips> Pici: if balloons doesn't do it, can you append this text to the topic " | Telegram: https://t.me/UbuntuTesters"
<Pricey> jphilips: fwiw /msg doesn't matter what channel you do it in. It the second argument is a nickname and the rest is the message to sen.
<Pricey> *send.
<jphilips> Pricey: yep i see it now, didnt look at it, just copied and pasted. luckily not in the terminal ;D
#ubuntu-irc 2020-03-22
<jphilips> hi all, can we give popey more ops for the #ubuntu-quality channel
